# Was sind die unbeliebtesten Klassen in WoW?



## SohnDerNacht (12. September 2009)

Hiho, ich spiele nun schon seit einem Jahr kein WoW mehr, möchte aber bald wieder damit anfangen.
Daher wollte ich mal wissen was so die im Moment unbeliebtesten Klassen sind und ganz wichtig auch WARUM ihr findet, dass diese Klasse nicht beliebt ist.


----------



## Spaßkeks (12. September 2009)

So ganz Spontan kann ich dir ein paar kleine Tipps geben:

1. Spiele um Himmels willen keinen DK....Davon gibt es zuviele und maximal 1% sämtlicher DKs kann man überhaupt ernst nehmen wenn sie sagen " ich bin ein Imba Tank oder ich bin der DMG Überflieger überhaupt".

2. Versuch es mit einem Tank oder Heiler. Ich hab mir n Krieger Tank hochgezogen und hab sehr viele vorteile darin gefunden: Du findest immer Leute für Instanzen (sofern du gut bist), Questen is n witz als tank, sprich zusammenziehen und umkloppen. Als Heiler bist du auch gern gesehen^^.

3. Spiel das was dir am meisten Spaß macht. Egal wie gut dein gear am ende ist oder in welcher top Gilde du landest. Wenn dein char dir keinen Spaß macht dann wirst du ihn nie mit Leidenschaft zocken können^^.

MfG Spaßkeks


----------



## MOnk75 (12. September 2009)

das erste was ich gesagt hab als ich die überschrift gelesen habe war:"todesritter!" und ich lieg wohl damit nicht wirklich falsch.
ich selbst hab erst sehr spät mit nem todesritter angefangen und war auch nicht wirklich ein fan von ihnen, aber ich muss gestehen er macht mächtig spaß:-)


----------



## Aznom (12. September 2009)

dk, over and out


----------



## saat4ever (12. September 2009)

Also ich glaube die "unbeliebtesten" Klassen sind Todesritter und Paladin. Denke mal das liegt daran das sie im PvP zu stark sind/waren.


----------



## Düstermond (12. September 2009)

Schurken und Todesritter sind wahrscheinlich die Klassen mit dem schlechtesten Ruf.
Wobei im Moment der Todesritter wesentlich mehr als Schurke.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. September 2009)

wooooot wie kann man bloß Jäger hassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Manahunt: (12. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Schurken und Todesritter sind wahrscheinlich die Klassen mit dem schlechtesten Ruf.
> Wobei im Moment der Todesritter wesentlich mehr als Schurke.


Schurken?-.- Ich wurde noch nie nicht mitgenommen weil Schurke bin eher sehr gefragt als Schurke .. weiß ja nicht wo du spielst aber ist wohl ne Ausnahme bei dir.. 
B2T ich denke Todesritter und olololadine sind nicht gern gesehen obwohl Paladine eigentlich immer Anschluss an nen Raid finden ;P


----------



## Teradas (12. September 2009)

Kommt immer drauf an,jeder findet eine andere Klasse doof,und "unbeliebt".

Edit:
Wer klickt da Krieger an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronen (12. September 2009)

Dk´s sind unbeliebt, weil niemand sich mit der klasse indentifizieren kann.
Oh LoL der fängt ja schon auf 55 an ROFL und sein schwert leuchtet xD den nehm ich >.<


----------



## Littlestream (12. September 2009)

SohnDerNacht schrieb:


> Hiho, ich spiele nun schon seit einem Jahr kein WoW mehr, möchte aber bald wieder damit anfangen.
> Daher wollte ich mal wissen was so die im Moment unbeliebtesten Klassen sind und ganz wichtig auch WARUM ihr findet, dass diese Klasse nicht beliebt ist.



Todesritter ... 
Am Anfang spielten sie sich so, wie wenn man nem lvl 1er Ashbringer in die Hand drückt, nach dem ersten Nerf wurde daraus dann ein 08/15 Schwert guter Qualität, das dann nachm letzten Nerf crap war. 

Es rennen noch massig Dk aus der Anfangszeit, die noch nicht verstanden haben, dass es mittlerweile mehr als nur "faceroll" bedarf um ganz oben mitmischen zu können.


----------



## Jiwari (12. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wooooot wie kann man bloß Jäger hassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Schurken?-.- Ich wurde noch nie nicht mitgenommen weil Schurke bin eher sehr gefragt als Schurke .. weiß ja nicht wo du spielst aber ist wohl ne Ausnahme bei dir..
> B2T ich denke Todesritter und olololadine sind nicht gern gesehen obwohl Paladine eigentlich immer Anschluss an nen Raid finden ;P



Ich denke mal das dieser Schurken und Jäger "Hass" noch von Classic Zeiten kommt.

Beide Klassen fand man, wie heute auch den Todesritter, zu hauf. Jäger waren als Noob-Klasse verrufen und Schurken klatschten zu dieser Zeit eigentlich alles und jeden an die Wand, ähnlich dem Heutigen Paladin.

Doch auch ich kann mich über den Paladin Hass nur wundern, wurden wir doch früher nur Müde belächelt, ging es um Schaden oder ums Tanken.


----------



## #Dante# (12. September 2009)

ich sage mal pala im PVP


----------



## Sefian (12. September 2009)

ich muss bei todesrittern die sagen das ihre klasse schwer zu spelen ist immer an das video instantcraft denken ....


----------



## -Spellmâster- (12. September 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> ich sage mal pala im PVP




Todesritter!

Auch wenn diese Biester totgenerft werden werde ich sie trotzdem hassen. (Allein schon der Todesgriff macht mich irre)
Die schwarzen Rüstungssets machen sentimental.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (12. September 2009)

wie einfach immer wenns um diese frage geht dk schurke und paladin hergenommen werden xD is doch ganz klar die klassen was die leute im pvp am meisten nerven werden immer die buhmänner sein ^^ btw spiele hunter und hab eig kein hass auf iwelche klassen nur auf bestimmte speccs xD zb generell alle healspeccs ^^


----------



## Kleiderschrank (12. September 2009)

ui^^ is ja eindeutig

ich merk grad auch das ich nich der einzige bin der schurken, palas und dks scheiße findet^^


----------



## Thuzur (12. September 2009)

Mich wundert eigentlich die Frage des TE.
Wenn Du wieder anfangen willst... wieso interessiert Dich dann, welche Klassen UNBELIEBT sind? Machst Du Dich gerne unbeliebt? Oder wieso fragst Du so herum?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll zu fragen, welche Klassen am beliebtesten sind, bzw. am meisten gebraucht werden?

Alles was gerade Vorteile hat ist unbeliebt bei der Masse. Zumindest bei der Masse derer, die diese Klasse nicht spielen - Neid eben!
Ansonsten stimmt, was schon immer richtig war. Spiele die Klasse/Rasse zu der Du Lust hast! Da Du das Spiel ja schon kennst, solltest Du in etwa wissen welche Rolle Dir liegt. Nur was Spaß macht ist auf dauer die richtige Klasse.

Ich z.B. habe meinen Schurken-Twink mittlerweile auf Level 70. Aber so richtig Spaß habe ich an ihm immer noch nicht. Tja, vielleicht kommt das noch, aber ich denke eher nicht. Bleibe ich also bei meinem Tank-Main und spiele mir ncoh einen Dudu hoch. Der ist schön flexibel.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (12. September 2009)

Todesritter *Hust*
Jeder spielt einen und nicht die Hälfte kanns richtig ;D
Todesrittertanks sind evtl. vom DpS gut, aber vom AoE tanken 
hab ich schonoft erlebt, dass sie abkacken.


----------



## OMGlooool (12. September 2009)

Jeder kreuzt zwei Klassen an:
1. Den DK
2. Die Klasse die ihn im pvp umnatzt.


----------



## Zwirbel (12. September 2009)

oahhh... 

wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen threads ?


----------



## Teasy1204 (12. September 2009)

TODESRITTER 

manche haben ganz einfach keinen Plan wie sie Ihren Char spielen sollen.

Schade es fehlt noch eine Abstimmung........

Char bei Ebay gekauft.

keine Plan von der Klasse und dann auf die Kacke hauen..........


----------



## Kasska (12. September 2009)

*Ganz klar Dk!^^ *


*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomberry (12. September 2009)

DK, weil es zu viele davon gibt ...


----------



## Devilyn (12. September 2009)

Erstaunlich das die DK`s so mit abstand gewählt wurden^^

Eindeutiger Sieger xD

Ich für mich zieh mir grade n Pala hoch um mal die andere Seite des Tankens zu erleben.

Ausserdem bin ich nach 3 Jahren meine Kriegerin leid^^

MFG

BTW: Ich wette alle die DK angekreuzt haben, haben trotz allem mind. einen bis zur Scherbenwelt gespielt^^


----------



## kanaru (12. September 2009)

was habt ihr den alle gegen die todesritter?
naja ich finde keie klasse is scheiße jeder hat sein paltz in WoW
und dk tanks sind gerne gesehn in raids und öhmm ja ahbe selber nen dk tank mit den finde ich das tanken viel leichter als mit pala krieger etc pp.
und im pvp keine frage hauen se alles um wie ein pala oder schurke ^^


----------



## Psychomantis87 (12. September 2009)

DK


----------



## Weissnet (12. September 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> ui^^ is ja eindeutig
> 
> ich merk grad auch das ich nich der einzige bin der schurken, palas und dks scheiße findet^^




Ohne Palas währen damals noch einige Gilden bis heute an CHromagus in BWL gescheitert.
Und wer schreit am lautesten ewig nach Palabuffs SDk etc..richtig der ganze Raid...oder halt auch die Leutchen die sich im bg einfinden.
Und nur weil Du evtl. schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast, oder einfach Deine eigene Klasse nicht beheerschst und im dmg einfach nicht dran kommst, ist und bleibt es dein Problem.
Ich kann mich als Paladin im Pve nicht beklagen, und bin überall gern gesehen.Sowohl als Retri als auch als Healer (ja manche Leute können eben beides gleich gut).
Und zum Thema Schurken und Dk ich habe sie gerne im Raid sind auch immer unter den Top DD zu finden.


----------



## Tamaecki (12. September 2009)

SohnDerNacht schrieb:


> Hiho, ich spiele nun schon seit einem Jahr kein WoW mehr, möchte aber bald wieder damit anfangen.
> Daher wollte ich mal wissen was so die im Moment unbeliebtesten Klassen sind und ganz wichtig auch WARUM ihr findet, dass diese Klasse nicht beliebt ist.



Alle Klassen sind unbeliebt, weil das ganze Spiel unbeliebt ist, Punkt, Ende ; Aus!!


----------



## saat4ever (12. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Ohne Palas währen damals noch einige Gilden bis heute an CHromagus in BWL gescheitert.



Also wir haben damals Chromagus auch ohne Palas umgehauen... als Hordengilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

giev another dk whine thema ....


----------



## Thersus (12. September 2009)

warum klicken so wenige mages und dudus an?^^ drecks rumgehotte und rumgeblinzel, ich könnt kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

aber is wohl mehr sone persönliche sache. naja, todesritter haben halt mal mit abstand den schlechtesten ruf, am anfang op, jetzt eine klasse die nur 10% der dk spieler wirklich spielen können, und noch dazu haben sie den hunter inzwischen im ruf als ninjalooter wohl weit überflügelt^^


----------



## TMSIDR (12. September 2009)

eindeutig DK weils zu viele gibt, sie meinen die totalen multitalente zu sein und im pvp nerven...
wegen pvp vermutlich auch pala so unbeliebt, wer liebt sie nich die blasenjungs/und mädels, wenigstens seit BC sowohl horde als auch allies genervt^^


----------



## Weissnet (12. September 2009)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Also wir haben damals Chromagus auch ohne Palas umgehauen... als Hordengilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja eben ..Horde hat auch skill..die Allies (Viele) hätten geweint wenn sie keine gehabt hätten ^^


----------



## Æzørt (12. September 2009)

der dk ist eindeutig die unbeliebteste klasse sowohl bei den spielern als auch bei blizzard. das problem ist das es pro server 10 millionen dks gibt aber davon nur 2% auch wirklich spielen können.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (12. September 2009)

Also Pala ist ja auch so eine Sache.. als ich mal einem Freund aus der gilde half war da ein 57er Paladin der ihn getötet hat und als ich kam> Bubble+Ruhestein.
Hat mich total aufgeregt.
Ansonsten sind Dk´s (nicht mehr Schwer zu töten)und Schurken (Als ele-schami kaum eine chance) richtige Nervensägen.


----------



## Phelps023 (12. September 2009)

Paladin , Todesritter, Hexenmeister und Schurken

Warum? Diese Klassen sind so unblanaced. Sie machen viel zu viel Schaden..


----------



## Martialis (12. September 2009)

Möchte mal zu dem Möchtegernimbazocker der da behauptet das DK Tanks bei Gruppentanken (aoe) usw versagen.Du solltest zu Aion oder wie der Quatsch heisst wechseln.Es gibt keine besseren Gruppentanks als einen DK.!und komm mir ned mit den Skillungen.DK Tank mit Frostskillung zieht jeder anderen Tankklasse die Gruppen wech....egal ob die sich auffem Kopp stellen und mit ihrem Löhres wackeln oder was auch immer!


----------



## teroa (12. September 2009)

gab es so nen threat nicht schon mal ??

egal antworte ich noch mal 

todesritter  eine klasse die die welt nicht braucht...


----------



## Skyler93 (12. September 2009)

also 2 unbeliebteseten klassen sind einfach die olololadine und DK
op sind die einfach
wer alles andere angeklickt hat war weil die klassen sie in PvP umklatschen oder in PvE mit weniger Gearrating mehr dmg machen^^
und wer krieger anklickt sucht sich jetzt bitte ein nahegelegenes Fenster und springt darunter (Bedingung wenigstens im 5ten Stock) oder einen Messer und rammt es sich in sein Herz.
KRIEGER FTW^^


----------



## valibaba (12. September 2009)

Also mich stört keine Klasse im spiel... erstaunlich wieviele von euch DK's hassen ^^ oder den hunter
Ich spiele einen sehr guten DD//Tank DK ... sehr gut equipt und ich kann langsam behaupten ich hab skill mit der klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Tanken funktioniert simpel der aggro aufbau ist oke und wenn man ne gute Rota hat kann man auch gut schaden raus ballern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den DK habe ich besser begriffen als zB meinen Hunter welcher jetzt zwar auch gut equipt ist. 
Leider muss ich aber sagen, dass es einige Vollpfosten-DK's da draussen gibt welche sich überhaupt ned intressieren wie die Klasse funktioniert, geschweige denn geskillt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein persönlicher Hassfavorit ist der Priester... kacke zum lvln und im pvp seine rota fear+zufluchen=tot... jedoch schlussendlich wird er überall gebraucht ^^


----------



## Littlestream (12. September 2009)

kanaru schrieb:


> was habt ihr den alle gegen die todesritter?
> naja ich finde keie klasse is scheiße jeder hat sein paltz in WoW
> und dk tanks sind gerne gesehn in raids und öhmm ja ahbe selber nen dk tank mit den finde ich das tanken viel leichter als mit pala krieger etc pp.
> und im pvp keine frage hauen se alles um wie ein pala oder schurke ^^



niemand hat etwas gegen dk, naja die meisten zumindest nicht. Is eher gegen die Spieler vorm Pc die glauben ihr 1,6k dps dk sei imba


----------



## -Spellmâster- (12. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Möchte mal zu dem Möchtegernimbazocker der da behauptet das DK Tanks bei Gruppentanken (aoe) usw versagen.Du solltest zu Aion oder wie der Quatsch heisst wechseln.Es gibt keine besseren Gruppentanks als einen DK.!und komm mir ned mit den Skillungen.DK Tank mit Frostskillung zieht jeder anderen Tankklasse die Gruppen wech....egal ob die sich auffem Kopp stellen und mit ihrem Löhres wackeln oder was auch immer!




Also ich habe noch kein Todesritter getroffen der es mit meinem Kumpel (Paladintank) aufnehmen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fus0n00b (12. September 2009)

Mir persönlich stinken Hexer -_-

Als Heiler tut man sich immer schwer, wenn so ein Hexer kommt, sich mit Aderlass fast umbringt und dann meint, in die nächste mobgruppe springen zu müssen nur um sofort diese blöde AE zu casten, die ihm selber dann umbringt :/


----------



## Martialis (12. September 2009)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch kein Todesritter getroffen der es mit meinem Kumpel (Paladintank) aufnehmen konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der kann gerne mal auf die Nachtwache kommen....der hat ned länger als ne halbe Sekunde Aggro dann hat der vielleicht noch einen Mob...der rest hängt an mir.Da verwette ich meinen Hintern drauf^^^^^


----------



## Skyler93 (12. September 2009)

Littlestream schrieb:


> niemand hat etwas gegen dk, naja die meisten zumindest nicht. Is eher gegen die Spieler vorm Pc die glauben ihr 1,6k dps dk sei imba



ich hab was gegen DKs aber nur weils tausende noobs gibt die DKs zocken... aber ansich ist er nitmehr so stark und man kann nichtmehr durch den 1 klick makro spieln jitz braucht man ja mehr als 3 attacken ganze zeit anzuklicken, zu den paladinen die müssen immer noch nur 3 attacken anklicken


----------



## Nicetale1 (12. September 2009)

Ich weis garnich was ihr alle gegen Palas und Dk's habt gut gibt viele gimps die diese Klassen spielen gibt aber auch Leute die sie beherschen

Und ja ich bin Stolzer Pala&DK Spieler!


----------



## MadRedCap (12. September 2009)

Diese Umfrage kann man nach jedem größeren Patch machen, weil es jedes mal neue FOTM-Klassen gibt. Im Moment halt Paladine und Todesritter.


----------



## Littlestream (12. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Paladin , Todesritter, Hexenmeister und Schurken
> 
> Warum? Diese Klassen sind so unblanaced. Sie machen viel zu viel Schaden..




also mein sv hunter macht bei gleichem equip mehr dmg als n pala (solange man nicht allzuviel rennen muss oder pet andauernt verreckt)


----------



## -Darxx (12. September 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Mich wundert eigentlich die Frage des TE.
> Wenn Du wieder anfangen willst... wieso interessiert Dich dann, welche Klassen UNBELIEBT sind? Machst Du Dich gerne unbeliebt? Oder wieso fragst Du so herum?
> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll zu fragen, welche Klassen am beliebtesten sind, bzw. am meisten gebraucht werden?



Eigentlich nicht, wenn er fragt welche unbeliebt sind will er es ja wissen, weil er diese Klassen NICHT nehmen will. Wenn er fragt welche am beliebtesten sind bekommt er 2-3, so weis er welche er sicher nicht spielt und kann sich dann noch Gedanken darüber machen, was er jetzt spielen will. 


Eigentlich habe ich persönlich im pve nichts gegen spezielle Klassen jedoch geht es mir im pvp eigentlich anders =). Jedoch handelt es sich dort meist um gewisse Kombinationen welche einfach so stören wie z.B. mein Diszi - Hexer Team gegen Schurke und Magier. Entweder du bist im sheep oder du probierst in den 2 sek, welche du nicht iwie Handlungsunfähig bist deinen Teamkammeraden zu heilen wer ein Heal-reduzierungsgift hat und grad wenn du fearen willst gleich wieder im stunn bist. Und ja... Dks und Eismagier... ^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2009)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> oahhh...
> wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen threads ?


Tja, die gab es zu Classic-Buffed-Zeiten - aber heute kaum noch.

Hättest Du, TE, auch nur einmal den Thread zu den beliebtesten Klassen durchgelesen,
wüßtest Du, was mehr beliebt ist und was weniger.
So blöd ist doch keiner, daß er daraus kein Resume ziehen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich Deiner Frage kann ich keine genaue Antwort geben - wie auch.


----------



## madmurdock (12. September 2009)

Hexer:

Meine Mains sind Tank und Hunter. Da es zu BC Zeiten unabdingbar war Mobs zu CCen, jedoch jeder Hexer die neu geaddete Mobgrp ersma vollgedotted hat, war es natürlich unmöglich einzelne Mobs in eine Falle oder in ein Schaf zu verfrachten. Auch der recht unsichere CC mit der Sukki und Fear (direkt NOCH ne neue Mobgruppe) haben dazu beigetragen, dass der Hexer definitiv mein unbeliebtestes Gruppenmitglied ist. Zwar hat sich dies mit WOtl gelegt, da CC eh Wumpe geworden ist (mal von n paar Stellen in Ulduar abgesehen), ein wenig "Resthass" ist aber immer noch vorhanden. ;-)


----------



## Magisto (12. September 2009)

wie soll diese frage bitte beantwortet werden? Was sind die unbeliebtesten klassen in wow? 
jeder klasse hat seine gegenklasse, denn würde es nur eine unbeliebte klasse geben, so würde jeder sie spielen wollen, da sie so imba ist, mein gott immer diese trash topics hier


----------



## Abigayle (12. September 2009)

Paladine ....

Ich kenn soviele Paladine und alles sind arrogante Spinner, die meinen alle andren Klassen sind unnötig, sollte man löschen, nur noch Palas. Nichts anders mehr.

Belehrt mich eines besseren!


----------



## Skyler93 (12. September 2009)

OlolololPaladine bekommt man einfach nicht beim 1v1 down wennse gut sind, wennse geschwächt sind gottesschild heilen, dann nochmal geschwächt diese hand die vollheilt, ^^also als schurke oder krieger kannst wenn er CDs ready hat glei umdrehen arrividerci schreien und weglaufen^^ klar als schurke kannst es auch gut machen, und den ein oder andern paladin zerlegt man auch aber nur weil se vollnoobs sind...
und bei Tankpaladinen brauchen wir garnit anfangen^^


----------



## xDeadherox (12. September 2009)

also eig ist in pve im mom keine klasse wirklich unbeliebt. Halt PvP und da ganz eindeutig Heal Dudus und rouges die nerven einfach tierisch. Die kombo von beidem in 2on2 ist das schlimmste eh


----------



## xDeadherox (12. September 2009)

Außerdem sin Tank/heal Palas also hybi skillung eines der heftigsten sachen. Wobei Vergelter palas eig in arena net so schlimm sin


----------



## Eatmymoo (12. September 2009)

eindeutig dk

druide ftw


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2009)

Ich habe ALLE angeklickt - Bring the Player, not the Class


----------



## Naho (12. September 2009)

Ich hab mal für DK,Paladin gevotet

Dk wurde schon ausgiebig erklärt 
und Pala
Weil einfach sogut wie jeder einen Pala rerollt hat nur um mal im PvP zu bashen


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ALLE angeklickt - Bring the Player, not the Class


----------



## F3inkost (12. September 2009)

wiedermal werde ich, auch gestützt durch das abstimmergebnis, bestätigt, das der DK die unbeliebteste klasse in wow ist. ich habe selber mal einen ausprobiert, bei lvl 70 war aber schluss...kA ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dieser klasse anfreunden, mein main ist ein krieger, sowohl dd als auch tank..krieger FTW^^


----------



## Duciducduc (12. September 2009)

dk ist die nervigste klasse,

1. davon gibt es millionen aufn server
2. von diesen millionen können nur 100 leute dmg machen


----------



## Greuliro (12. September 2009)

an alle die dk gewählt haben
look at signatur


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2009)

also ich würde mal sagen die Unbeliebtesten klassen sind:
1.dk weil es einfach zuviele gibt
2.pala weil jeder meint die könnten nur bubble+wegrennen


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2009)

sry doppel post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (12. September 2009)

Martialis schrieb:


> Möchte mal zu dem Möchtegernimbazocker der da behauptet das DK Tanks bei Gruppentanken (aoe) usw versagen.Du solltest zu Aion oder wie der Quatsch heisst wechseln.Es gibt keine besseren Gruppentanks als einen DK.!und komm mir ned mit den Skillungen.DK Tank mit Frostskillung zieht jeder anderen Tankklasse die Gruppen wech....egal ob die sich auffem Kopp stellen und mit ihrem Löhres wackeln oder was auch immer!



jaja klar ^^ pala zieht nen dk um längen ab in der aggro 
egal welche skillung der dk ist der wird immer ein guter 5er ini tank bleiben 
aber niemals so gut wie pala und ist auch viel zu heilintensiv sogar mit full t9
also in raids nehmen wir den höchstens als off tank aber mt oder so kannst ja wohl vergessen


----------



## Drop-Dead (12. September 2009)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die "unbeliebtesten" Klassen sind Todesritter und Paladin. Denke mal das liegt daran das sie im PvP zu stark sind/waren.



uns palas mochte man doch schon nicht wo wir unsere gegner noch zu tode gekitzelt haben ...


----------



## Piposus (12. September 2009)

Für mich ganz klar der Todesritter. Sehr viele dieser Spieler (Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel) sind Kiddys und können nicht Spielen. Am einfachsten zu erkennen (im LFG-Tool zum Beispiel) daran, dass sie nie als Tank gemeldet sind und äusserst schöne Namen wie Dàrkrítter, Déáthknîght, Shádôwkníght etc haben.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (12. September 2009)

Ich habe selbst einen Deathknight, aber so langsam kann ich verstehen, was viele gegen DKs haben

Es sind zu viele
Nur wenige können mit nem DK umgehen/Die meisten können nur Deathgrip nutzen >_>
Namen wie Deathbringer, Tod, Todesbote, Tod(es)bringer usw. zeugen von extrem großen Einfallsreichtum...
Diese natürlich auch mit allen möglichen Sonderzeichen^^

Aber dennoch nerven mich Paladine mehr
Bubble/Handauflegen=2 mal ganz neuer Kampf für Pala... 
Ja ich rede von PvP. 1 on 1 und ne Bubble zünden oder Hanuflegen ist einfach nur arm...


----------



## Bankrott (12. September 2009)

Ich spiel selber erfolgreich nen Dk im Pve und habe dennoch den Dk angekreuzt.
Es ist leider so das die wenigen  dk´s die ihren char beherrschen und ihn spielen können den schlechten ruf der klasse nicht ausbaden können.


so far

PS:Schonma aufgefallen das 95% der heutigen Dk´s ehemalige Schurken sind (ich selber ja auch)


----------



## ichPWNdicke (12. September 2009)

Greuliro schrieb:


> an alle die dk gewählt haben
> look at signatur



und bei allen die kein dk gewählt haben.. zählt deine signatur nicht?

Dk nervt... und das liegt nicht nur an den spielern.. sie haben den besten slow und kite ingame


----------



## Kezu (12. September 2009)

Druiden oder Priester die behaupten: hmmm der heal war eigentlich schon durch. DKs gehen noch grad so aber nur weil ich Arthas mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (12. September 2009)

dks (gruppenzwang)
pala (kann nichmal nen shadow umhauen obwohl er 5 minuten an ihm rumkloppt)
schurken ( 15 verschiedene haben mich schon beim angeln geklatscht, sonst bloß ein einziger mit ner anderen klasse!)
wie kann man priester nur nich mögen?
@ Kezu: da kennst du nur falsche priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ich hab was gegen DKs aber nur weils tausende noobs gibt die DKs zocken... aber ansich ist er nitmehr so stark und man kann nichtmehr durch den 1 klick makro spieln jitz braucht man ja mehr als 3 attacken ganze zeit anzuklicken, zu den paladinen die müssen immer noch nur 3 attacken anklicken



also ich brauche 6... und muss sogar noch auf die ganzen proccs achten .....



ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> und bei allen die kein dk gewählt haben.. zählt deine signatur nicht?
> 
> Dk nervt... und das liegt nicht nur an den spielern.. sie haben den besten slow und kite ingame




2x alle 10s 

das heißt im idealfall kannst du den gegner um die hälfte verringern ... dabei geht dir aber dein ss,ob,ds flöten ...
da man für die spells eine rune braucht


edit:

huhu Sausage

edit²: sogar 7 tasten ...^^


----------



## Assari (12. September 2009)

Hexenmiester = arrogant = Zu Viel Schaden = Imba = Overpowered

zumindets auf unsrem server


----------



## Allysekos (12. September 2009)

Alle sind schlecht ausser Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (12. September 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Alle sind schlecht ausser Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



typisch ^^


----------



## Bellthane (12. September 2009)

Also ich glaube auch das von der gesamten Spielerschaft, der DK und der Pala ganz stark vorne liegen. Liegt vor allem daran, dass die Combo im 2v2 mal fast unschlagbar war. Die ganzen Kiddies die mit BC nen Schurken angefangen haben, weil er so OP war, spielen jetzt eben DK. Deshalb ist der wohl nochmal nen grad unbeliebter als Palas.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. September 2009)

ich sags so:klickste!


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> also ich brauche 6... und muss sogar noch auf die ganzen proccs achten .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*wink* *Zu Freya + 3 gratulier*
Ich finde DKs toll! *gar nicht schleim* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (12. September 2009)

ich hoffe nur das die leute die DK ankreuzen nen DK zumindest die chance geben zu zeigen das es welche gibt die spielen können, ansonsten sind das die bei mir unbeliebtesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens ich finde keine klasse unbeliebt, kommt immer auf den spieler an.


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das die leute die DK ankreuzen nen DK zumindest die chance geben zu zeigen das es welche gibt die spielen können, ansonsten sind das die bei mir unbeliebtesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



S5-6 - Einen DK hast du nicht spielen können müssen, sondern einfach nur ein /castrandom Makro erstellt oder einfach den Kopf über die Tastatur gerollt.

Selbst jetzt sind DKs die nervigste Klasse. Grund: Eisketten und das rumgeziehe.


----------



## Fearforfun (12. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> S5-6 - Einen DK hast du nicht spielen können müssen, sondern einfach nur ein /castrandom Makro erstellt oder einfach den Kopf über die Tastatur gerollt.
> 
> Selbst jetzt sind DKs die nervigste Klasse. Grund: Eisketten und das rumgeziehe.



Ich rede von PvE und da bin ich tank und es nervt tierisch was man da teilweise für leute erlebt...
Außerdem denkt das jeder du glaubst ja nicht wie oft mein ehm. Hexer von DK's zerpflückt wurde und ich in ihr Forum NERF!!11! geschriehen hab.
Weil mir nen Severwechsel zu teuer war und ich LvL hasse wie die pest hab ich mir nen DK erstellt, auf dem sever eines kumpels.
Und wenn ich jetz ab und zu als *Tank* mit meinem DK Pvp mache leb ich 2 sek länger als mit WL.


----------



## LeetoN2k (12. September 2009)

Todesritter im PvP (S5 OP, Eisketten & Grip (<3 im Wirbel gegrippt zu werden))
Prot-Paladine im PvP


Im PvE sind mir die Klassen ziemlich egal.


----------



## Vup (12. September 2009)

der grund, wieso DK'S nicht gerne gesehen werden, sollte offensichtlich sein:
Es gibt viel zu viele von ihnen und davon können 50% der Spieler ihre Klasse nicht mal ansatzweise spielen, 30% ein bisschen und der Rest hat den Dreh raus. (mir ist es schon oft genug passiert, dass DK's im raid gar nicht wussten, dass sie verbündete als Guhl wiederbeleben können)

Ich tippe mal, dass Pala gehasst wird, weil er im Pvp alle pwnd und Hunter sicherlich, weil man keinen skill braucht, um ihn zu spielen.


----------



## Mjuu (12. September 2009)

Ich als Mage freue mich dann über so ein Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (12. September 2009)

Gestern waren es die Hexer die jeder gehasst hat, heute sind es die DKs die niemand mag und morgen ist wieder eine andere Klasse in Verruf.
(Aber wer klickt bitte mage an?^^)


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Gestern waren es die Hexer die jeder gehasst hat, heute sind es die DKs die niemand mag und morgen ist wieder eine andere Klasse in Verruf.
> (Aber wer klickt bitte mage an?^^)



Ich würde fast wetten, es war Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEyqZ08Jjg


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2009)

Meine Hassklasse eindeutig der Pala, aber auch nur weil ich selbst auchn DK hab, den ich momentan aber sowieso nurnoch selten spiele, weil zu sehr generft wird...
Letztens im Alteractal, 1on1. Ich gegen einen Draenei Paladin:

Pala Bubble, ich todesgriff. scheiße, absorb... Eisketten, absorb, Geißelstoß, absorb, blutstoß, absorb, Eisige Berührung, absorb...
bubble is down, ich geißelstoß, Todesstoß, wieder pala bubble, absorb absorb absorb...
Pala used http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17902...
"nanu, wo is er denn?!?!?"

Aber schami ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> *wink* *Zu Freya + 3 gratulier*
> Ich finde DKs toll! *gar nicht schleim*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ehrlich alle klassen die oben gelisted sind von den unbeliebten sind auch die die am liebsten von den spielern gespielt werden...

dk schurke pala hunter ....

egal aus welchen gründen deswegen gibt es auch eine menge ansammlung von noobs in diesen klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vrocas

auch wenn der dk generft wird ist es eher nur eine anpassung der anderen klassen gegenüber ... da zeigt sich der wahre dk spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (12. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt keine Schurken-Noobs. *Hiaha*

UNd jetzt macht mal hier Yogg + 1 und Algalon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder macht dieser komische Advanced zu wenig Schaden *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanaru (12. September 2009)

na das mit den dks das die meisten gimps sidn haste recht meist sidn es leute die kb haen mehr auf 55 und zocken dann dk weilse nach outland wollen (war bei mir auch ) naja jezz zocke ich meinen sv hunter weiter dank der klasse dk weil sie mir bissle langweilig wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nadel (12. September 2009)

also ich würde sagen dks und palas sind nicht so unbeliebt weil die imba sein sollen sondern weil diese klassen zu 50% von noobs gespielt werden


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> @Vrocas
> 
> auch wenn der dk generft wird ist es eher nur eine anpassung der anderen klassen gegenüber ... da zeigt sich der wahre dk spieler
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber man kanns auch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Schurken-Noobs. *Hiaha*
> 
> UNd jetzt macht mal hier Yogg + 1 und Algalon
> 
> ...



es gibt von jeder klasse welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommt alles noch ...^^

und nein mein dmg reicht ... kannst ja combatlogs haben ...


----------



## Fearforfun (12. September 2009)

kanaru schrieb:


> na das mit den dks ds die meisten gimps sidn haste recht meist sidn es leute die kb haen mehr auf 55 und zocken dann dk weilse nach outland wollen (war bei mir auch ) naja jezz zocke ich meinen sv hunter weiter dank der klassse dk weil sie mir bissle lanweilig wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei deiner rechtschreibung und der anzahl deiner posts nach würde ich darauf schließen das du einer von denen warst die unseren ruf so runtergezogen haben -,-
Ich bin ja gegen rechtschreibflames vertipper oder fehler passieren, aber das ist kein deutsch mehr, das ist nichtmal mehr irgendeine sprache.


----------



## Mace (13. September 2009)

Wenn man von der nervigsten Klasse ausgeht, ist es halt ganz einfach der Todesritter.

1.Du versuchst im PvP vor 3 feindlichen Spielern wegzulaufen und würdest auch prima entkommen wenn da nicht dieser dk wäre der dich 20Meter (warens glaub ich) zurück in die Gruppe zieht und dir dann auch noch Eisketten verpasst.
2.Keine DD Klasse heilt sich so extrem durch dmg bzw Krankheiten hoch wie der Todesritter.
3.Wenn es knapp wird, drückt der Todesritter sich einfach nen 10k Heal durch die Opferung seines Ghules rein.Dazu kommen noch die Antimagiehülle und das Knochenschild.

Das sind die Dinge die jemanden bei einem Todesritter stören denke ich.

Wenn es um PvE geht, habe ich nichts gegen DK´s solange sie Leistung bringen.Da habe ich keine Vorurteile denn auch eine beliebte Klasse kann scheisse sein, wenn der Spieler einfach scheisse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Paymakalir (13. September 2009)

Ich denke, dass man auf jeden Fall PvP und PvE unterscheiden sollte. Im PvE schätze ich mal stört die meisten der DK, weil es wie schon gesagt zu viele gibt.
Da ich aber hauptsächlich PvP spiele nerven mich am meisten die Palas und die Druiden. Wenn da jemand ne gute Skillung hat und die Klasse einigermaßen gut spielen kann, dann bekomm ich die so gut wie nicht down mit meinem DK. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich kaum PvE mache und immernoch den billigen Titanstahlzerstörer habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

Vup schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass Pala gehasst wird, weil er im Pvp alle pwnd und _*Hunter sicherlich, weil man keinen skill braucht, um ihn zu spielen.*_



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich vor lachen vom Stuhl gekippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2009)

Soooo viele reden hier davon, daß die Todesritter-Spieler solche Noobs sind ...
Bevor Ihr so negativ rumschreit, denkt einfach mal daran, wieviel Noobs es dann so ein 3/4 Jahr nach WoW Release gab.
Danach hat es ja nur Noobs gegeben.
Aber die meisten die hier DKs runtermachen, kenn höchstwahrscheinlich noch nichtmal diese Classic-Noob-Zeit.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber habe zwar auch einen DK - doch ist es der 2. und bei lvl 58 abgeparkt.

Soooo viele wollten den DK, haben sich so drauf gefreut - nun ist er Mist .... ganz typisch für ständig unzufriedene Menschen ...
Und von wegen, die sind in der Mehrheit - das glaub ich wohl kaum.

greetz


----------



## Lilicia (13. September 2009)

Eindeutig Todesritter...
aber nicht weil sie mich im PVP umklatschen, sondern weil es einfach zu viele gibt. Überall sind sie...in jeder Gruppe haste einen...suchst du nach Range DDs, melden sich Todesritter...!

Besonders die mit Namen Arthas mit beliebig vielen Sonderzeichen oben drauf, sind ja wohl die p0\/\/ner...


----------



## Eisenschmieder (13. September 2009)

Ganz klar DK, warum?!
Hm, ich denk mal weil die Klasse am Anfang echt total OP war und da hat dann jeder andere nur negativ bewertet und jetz weil einfach zu viele unwissende Deppen rumlaufen und den Ruf des Dks noch mehr in den Dreck ziehen...


----------



## brainether (13. September 2009)

Ich zocke Selber nen DK aber denke auch sie sind am unbeliebtesten... passt ja auch sind ja ehemals Arthas Schergen gewesen! Naja es rennen wirklich viele DK nappel rum....Ich hoffe mal ich bin keiner ^^


----------



## Kiteon (13. September 2009)

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr alle gegen den DK habt. ich finde ihn echt gut zu spielen und macht auch irre spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


najo.. ich finde dieses "runtermachen" von irgendwelchen klassen auch ziemlich naiv und dumm. na klar nerven mich manchmal auch andere spieler, aber das hat ja nichts mit der klasse zu tun, denn nach wie vor sitzen menschen hinter diesen imaginäre charaktern.


----------



## Phelps023 (13. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Soooo viele reden hier davon, daß die Todesritter-Spieler solche Noobs sind ...
> Bevor Ihr so negativ rumschreit, denkt einfach mal daran, wieviel Noobs es dann so ein 3/4 Jahr nach WoW Release gab.
> Danach hat es ja nur Noobs gegeben.
> Aber die meisten die hier DKs runtermachen, kenn höchstwahrscheinlich noch nichtmal diese Classic-Noob-Zeit.
> ...



Todesritter wäre nicht schlecht, wenn er nicht so viel schaden austeilen würde. Genauso wie Schurke, Paladin und Hexenmeister. In WOW weiß man immer genau welche Klasse zz am meisten schaden austeilt. Den nach dem Patchday laufen gleich 50 dieser Klasse im startgebiet rum . Oder wars bei den Palas und Dk´s anderst?


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

palas machen schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## Alkonaro (13. September 2009)

zu classiczeiten wars noch der jäger jez der dk !!!
spiele zwar selber dk aber der macht auch net sehr viel schaden?!
da find ich eher die palas am schlimmsten wie sie alle im pvp umnuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. September 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> (Aber wer klickt bitte mage an?^^)


Ich, aus frueher genanntem grund (Bring the Player-not the class^^)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. September 2009)

Der DK ist nur so gut, wie der Spieler, der dahinter steht. Und seid dem letzten Patch fällt auch der PvP Kampf schwerer. Dieses "Der DK ist unbeliebt Gegeifer" ist erbärmlich. Komischerweise regt sich keiner über die Instant Heal Bubble des Paladins auf (Auch wenn nur alle XX Minuten verfügbar, ist eine vollständige Immunität gegen jeden Schaden ein dummer Scherz von Blizzard.) Oder die Disziplinpriester und Bäumchen im PvP, die absolut nicht umzuhauen sind und bar jeglicher Taktik mitten im Meelezerg stehen können ... das sind Dinge die mich viel eher nerven ... Oder der Hexer, der für Schurken im Grunde ein Freekill ist. ... oder oder .. das sind Dinge, die viel bedenklicher sind und Klassen meiner Meinung nach auch unbeliebt machen können ..


----------



## Darussios (13. September 2009)

Ich hab Todesritter und Druide angekreuzt.

Todesritter, weil sie offensichtlich extrem unbeliebt sind, weil sie mal imba waren (Ihr hört richtig sie sind es nicht mehr) und nen miserablen Ruf haben wegen Exemplaren wie Dêáthknîght, Àrthás und Dárthvâder.

Druiden hab ich angekreuzt weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich die nicht so häufig antreffe wie andere Klassen. Heutzutage meckert man nicht über sie, aber ich kann mich erinnern, dass sie zu BC-Zeiten richtig verhasst waren.

Paladine hab ich nicht angekreuzt, denn sie sind nicht unbeliebt im /2 wie Todesritter, sie werden mehr gern gesehen als gehasst und häufig sieht man sie auch noch, was heißt, dass sie bei den Spielern nicht so unbeliebt sind.

Im Prinzip kannste bei jeder Klasse ankreuzen, dass sie unbeliebt ist, weil du an jeder was zum meckern findest.

Krieger: Spellreflect, lvln wird mit Tankskillung zum facerollen NERF!

Magier: Blinken sich aus Stuns heraus, können sich andauernd in die Hauptstädte porten, sheepen, einfach mal so ausm Nix Essen und Wasser herbeizaubern und Spiegelbilder holen sowie invi machen NERF!

Schurken: Einfach nur NERF!

Jäger: Das selbe wie beim Schurken NERF!

Todesritter: Brauch ich nix sagen NERF!

Schamane: Astraler Rückruf, Grounding Totem, Geisterwolf ab lvl 16, heißt immer mindestens 140% Bewegungsspeed NERF!

Druide: morphen sich aus allen CC's und Stuns raus NERF!

Paladin: OLOLOLOL Facerollen und dabei imba im PvP NERF!

Hexenmeister: Fear, Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot, /target Leiche, /lol NERF!

Priester: Mind Control, als Diszi kriegste den kaum down, imba healer omg lol NERF!



Wie man sieht, findet man an jeder Klasse was zum meckern und nerfen.
Aber die meisten vergessen leider, dass ein Schere-Stein-Papier-System im PvP existiert.
Ein paar Klassen sind Stein, ein paar Schere und ein paar Papier und sie stechen sich gegenseitig aus und wenn irgendeine Situation eintritt, in der eine Scherenklasse ne Steinklasse umnietet, wird sie generft.


----------



## Gnomagia (13. September 2009)

Ich hab auch mal für DK's gevotet.Mein Priester rennt grad in der Scherbenwelt rum...oh Gott!Besonders interessant,wenn man im Alteractal rumrennt(als Heiligheiler) und die mit einem Schlag den Schild weghauen <.<

@Tünnemann72:Hm...also gegen Bäume habe ich als Jäger nix ;D Nach nem gezielten Schuss sind die schneller down als die "nerf" sagen können.


----------



## Barbossa94 (13. September 2009)

Todesritter, Paladin, Jäger, Hexer und Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (13. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Meine Hassklasse eindeutig der Pala, aber auch nur weil ich selbst auchn DK hab, den ich momentan aber sowieso nurnoch selten spiele, weil zu sehr generft wird...
> Letztens im Alteractal, 1on1. Ich gegen einen Draenei Paladin:
> 
> Pala Bubble, ich todesgriff. scheiße, absorb... Eisketten, absorb, Geißelstoß, absorb, blutstoß, absorb, Eisige Berührung, absorb...
> ...



wie soll der sich 2x hintereinander gebubblet haben ?


----------



## ach was solls. (13. September 2009)

gott ihr seid die allergrößten kackboons die ich je gesehen hab alter schnauze halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.
Dieses geflame und gewhine gibts seid dem Wotlking release immernoch dabei wurden wir sau derbe generft. Beim Release waren wir gleich auf mit dem Dudu Tank, und jetzt? Jetzt liegen wir sogar als letztes hinterm Warri. Und wer meint wir sind zu imba im pvp dann lernt doch einfach mal spielen. Ich zietier mal Tünneman:

Der Dk ist nur so gut, wie der Spieler, der dahinter steht. Dks  sind ganz bestimmt net op und sind ebenfalls keine faceroll klasse. Spielt doch einfach mal einen auf 80 und seht euch einfach mal an wie das so ist. 
Ich geb mal ein Beispiel : Dualwield war mit 3.0 einer der schwierigsten Speccs - ich sags jetz mal so - von allen Klassen. Man hat saugut dps gefahren und die wurde dann wieder mit 3.1 abgeschafft. Jetzt mit 3.2 gibts die wieder und wir Dks - natürlich nur die, die es auch können - befinden uns jetzt wirklich an der Spitze des Dmgmeters was 3.1 doch sehr schwer war wenn man kein Uberequip hatte.

lg. Nbone


----------



## ThoWeib (13. September 2009)

[X] Todesritter, weil die IMHO langweilig zu spielen sind.

Meine Todesritterin ist auf 61 versackt, weil es mir schlicht zu langweilig wurde, einfach Mobs wegzubomben. Wenn man wenigstens auf irgendwelche Ressourcen achten müsste, wär's ja interessanter, aber (zumindest auf dem Level) reicht in der Tat ein fröhliches 1-2-3-Geklopfe. (Nein, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, das man auch nur ansatzweise auf Runenmacht und Runen achten musste, es reichte immer.)

Mag sein, dass es im 80er-Bereich interessanter wird, aber wenn ich auf dem Weg dahin einschlafe, muß ich das nicht haben.


----------



## Felix^^ (13. September 2009)

L0L wer klickt da jäger an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (13. September 2009)

74 Stimmen für den Priester?! Gehts noch? Priester ist lovely x) 

Naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung. 

Ich muss leider auch sagen, dass ich zu viele Bob-DK's und Palas gesehen hab, doch bei uns gibt es auch sehr viele Leute, die sehr gut mit dieser Klasse umgehen können.


----------



## Vrocas (13. September 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> wie soll der sich 2x hintereinander gebubblet haben ?



Wusste ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube die bubble hat solange ausgereicht bis der cd weg war


----------



## Gnorfal (13. September 2009)

> [X] Todesritter, weil die IMHO langweilig zu spielen sind.
> 
> Meine Todesritterin ist auf 61 versackt, weil es mir schlicht zu langweilig wurde, einfach Mobs wegzubomben. Wenn man wenigstens auf irgendwelche Ressourcen achten müsste, wär's ja interessanter, aber (zumindest auf dem Level) reicht in der Tat ein fröhliches 1-2-3-Geklopfe. (Nein, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, das man auch nur ansatzweise auf Runenmacht und Runen achten musste, es reichte immer.)
> 
> Mag sein, dass es im 80er-Bereich interessanter wird, aber wenn ich auf dem Weg dahin einschlafe, muß ich das nicht haben.


Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich wirklich froh, dass Du den nicht auf 80 bringen willst und damit für jede(n) Grp/Raid ein Klotz am Bein wärst.

Der Gründe, warum DK´s so unbeliebt sind:

-alle sagen:Lol Klasse, easy zu spielen ,aber nur wenige machen wirklich guten Schaden mit nem DK
-alle sagen, man muss nix beachten beim DK, aber nur wenige wissen wann man welche Runen zum Einsatz bringt

Was ist so anderes am DK? *Jede*, wirklich jede Klasse kann von nem Schimpansen gespielt werden...es gibt keine Imba Klasse, es gibt nur dumme und intelligente Spieler, das macht den Unterschied.

Unbeliebt bei mir ist jede Klasse, die nicht so gespielt werden kann,ob fehlenden Wissens, wie sie gespielt werden sollte und man deswegen vllt. nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

ach schrieb:


> abgeschafft. Jetzt mit 3.2 gibts die wieder und wir Dks - natürlich nur die, die es auch können - befinden uns jetzt wirklich an der Spitze des Dmgmeters* was 3.1 doch sehr schwer war *wenn man kein Uberequip hatte.
> 
> lg. Nbone



nÖ?


----------



## Fmen (13. September 2009)

Wieso hassen so viele den pala, ich meine was machen wir schon außer buffen und heilen/tanken...
wir sind doch nicht bösartig, und kommt schon wenn jetzt einer sagt uh bubbel ich mach mir in die hose, das können auch andere Klassen entfernen (ist eh ein Leuchtfeuer)
also bitte pala ist nicht unbeliebt


----------



## saturicon (13. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was alle gegen die dk klasse haben... ihr solltet die spieler hinter der klasse verurteiln.
Also ich spiele meinen dk tank sehr erfolgreich und habe auch eine menge leute auf der fl die 
Sofort mit mir mitgehen würden.

Mich nerven nur die "prol-profis" die meinen mit 29k hp hat man noch VIEL zu wenig hp für nexus
Hero. oO

Das sind die leute die mir denn spass verderben.
Egal welche klasse das ist, es gibt noch immer eine person hinter dem char und DIE nervt.


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

pala ist blöd weil der im pvp jeden killt .. und die die getötet worden sind haben ihn genommen logisch nicht ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Fmen schrieb:


> also bitte pala ist nicht unbeliebt



Habn retri trauma seit der letzten bc season


----------



## Trorg (13. September 2009)

Am besten das spielen worauf man lust hat und nicht was andere einem vorgeben oder weils ne Imbaklasse ist.
Was bringt dir es ne klasse zu spielen die OP ist aber dir keinen Spass macht?


----------



## Magickevin (13. September 2009)

Mich wunderts warum soviele Leute Krieger genommen haben...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (13. September 2009)

ich versteh einfach nicht warum alle was gegen dks haben die sind sowohl als tanks und als dds gut 

ich persönlich finde das warris die schlechteste klasse sind weil die iwie kaum schaden machen   hab selber einen und der macht weniger dmg als andere klassen^^


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

dann spielst du deinen warri schlecht


----------



## aurifex94 (13. September 2009)

wenn gibts ne umfrage zu beliebdesten umfrage?
/close
PLS


----------



## Willtaker (13. September 2009)

ich hasse schurken im pvp wie die pest. du bist in nem schlachtfeld, suchst dir dein nächstes opfer aus und PING kannst du dich mehr bewegen, weil die irgendetwas unsichtbares von hinten eins drüber gezogen hat. argh!


----------



## JTR (13. September 2009)

dk's sie sind wie emos dunkel gekleidet und keiner mag sie xD


----------



## Soiy09 (13. September 2009)

Todesritter sind die Helden Klasse, wie Spiderman, Keiner WILL diese Helden haben!

Wer Todesritter spielt sollte 5 Jahre Haft krigen.


----------



## Kazark (13. September 2009)

Spaßkeks schrieb:


> 1. Spiele um Himmels willen keinen DK....Davon gibt es zuviele und maximal 1% sämtlicher DKs kann man überhaupt ernst nehmen wenn sie sagen " ich bin ein Imba Tank oder ich bin der DMG Überflieger überhaupt".



Leute die sowas sagen kann man grundsätzlich nicht ernst nehmen dabei spielt die Klasse gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Maurosen (13. September 2009)

DK ist die schlimmste Klasse von allen. Jeder hat einen und keiner kann die spielen. Geschweige den sind 99% der DKs dd. sollte das nicht mal ne klasse werden die tanken sollte.

vote for dks die dmg bäume wegnehmen und nur noch 3 tank talentbäume!!


----------



## EisblockError (13. September 2009)

Also die Plätze 1-3 kann ich verstehen:

DK absolute Emo roxxor kiddy Klasse die natürlich alle den namen "Dèâthshàdówàrrîòr" heissen
Pala absolute noskill Brainafk Faceroll klasse
Schurke ist zwar nicht sehr imba, allerdings nervt es wenn sie dann ankommen und alle cds zünden um deine letzen 10% umzuhauen.



Allerdings kann ich Jäger als 4. nicht nachvollziehen? Höchstens wegenTotstellen im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (13. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> pala ist blöd weil der im pvp jeden killt .. und die die getötet worden sind haben ihn genommen logisch nicht ?




Ja klar, weil er alle tötet aber dafür keinen Skill braucht, ich hab mal den Pala von nem Kumpel ausprobiert, bin direkt ins BG und hab alles umgehauen obwohl ich keinen Plan von der Klasse hatte!!!


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

da gibt es auch nicht viel zu verstehen .. falls man schon melee spielt


----------



## Ageloit (13. September 2009)

Paladine!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können alles mit 4 Knöpfen killen und bekommen 0 Schaden... und wenn dann

/cast Gottesschild
/use Ruhestein
/y I'm gay


----------



## Pfefi (13. September 2009)

Was is mit Warlocks? Die sind viel ätzender als Dk's oder Loladine... Immerhin wird man gegen Fear nicht mal immun wenn er das 50 mal hintereinander castet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja wohl die größte Frechheit.


----------



## SohnDerNacht (13. September 2009)

hmmm, wow....
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dieser kleinen Umfrage so nen Whine-Thread lostrete. 
Ich hab selbst nu keinen DK. 
Aber was ich darüber gelesen habe, soll das ja ne recht anspruchsvolle Klasse sein,man muss ja auf seine Runen achten, auf seine Runenmacht und dazu noch gucken, dass einem die Krankheiten nicht auslaufen. 
Das noch mit Movment und Umgebungsbeobachtung kombienieren, hat schon was für sich.
Genau das was mich reizen würde, nur hab ich nicht wirklich Bock drauf dauernd so geflamed zu werden....
Und wenn es eh so viele geben soll ist die Nachfrage ja schon gedeckt, werd ich mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## coolcasis (13. September 2009)

also ich hab mir jetz net alles durchgelesen und weiß jetz auch net obs schon i-wo steht aber:
paladine sind wie kondome ... mit ihnen ists sicherer aber ohne sie machts mehr spaß ^^ jetz wisst ihr was ich net mag ^^


----------



## Pfefi (13. September 2009)

SohnDerNacht schrieb:


> hmmm, wow....
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dieser kleinen Umfrage so nen Whine-Thread lostrete.
> Ich hab selbst nu keinen DK.
> Aber was ich darüber gelesen habe, soll das ja ne recht anspruchsvolle Klasse sein,man muss ja auf seine Runen achten, auf seine Runenmacht und dazu noch gucken, dass einem die Krankheiten nicht auslaufen.
> ...


öhmmm... nein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel mit nem Freund, er DK, und das einzige was er tut is solange auf die Fähigkeiten klicken bis Rune rdy ist, bzw nur die Sachen aktivieren die gehen (Natürlich mit Verstand verbunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Dass dir die Krankheiten ausgehen is kein prob, da geht dir als Schurke das Gift öfter ab xD
Mein Fazit: Keine schwere Klasse


----------



## Torfarn (13. September 2009)

Ich habe auch DK gewählt obowhl ich selber einen habe. Warum? Es gibt viel zu viele, egal wo man rein geht, ob BG oder Raid erste Klasse die voll ist bzw am meisten vertreten ist sind die DKs. Und sucht man nach membern sind 3/4 aller die ein whispern "über"Dks


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> öhmmm... nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



armory plx


----------



## Pfefi (13. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> armory plx


vom schurken oder wie?


----------



## advanced08 (13. September 2009)

nö den dk ..


----------



## Pfefi (13. September 2009)

dadale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...dar&n=Ysabo


----------



## Pristus (13. September 2009)

hab Priester angeklickt weil 99,9% der Spieler ihren Priester nicht spielen können.

Hallo, in der Situation kannst auch Massenbannung machen (Hodir, Auriaya..etc.) Antwort vom T8,5 equippten Priest, ach das hab ich nicht geskillt und hab ich auch net in der Leiste.

Also nächster Boss ist Razuvius, 1. Priest geht offline, 1min danach geht der 2. offline, hmmmm, mal warten, nach 10min, hmm kann jemand auf Priester umloggen sonst kommen wir am Boss nicht vorbei ?....

Fragt der Tank : wer ist denn der Priester in der Gruppe. öhm, btw andere Klassen können auch heilen.

Im BG, hmm ist ein Disziplin Priester, also mal schnell weg, der schildet sich eh immer und hottet sich hoch und zergt dich mit Schattenwort : Schmerz down.

Bei Flickwerk, Priester soll MT mit heilen. MT kippt um. Was war los, ähem Priest (itemlvl 213) war oom. Wieso, na habe immer Grosse Heilung durchgespammt dann war ich oom und habe nicht mehr geheilt.

Hallo, kannst micht mal dispellen, hab da so nen lästigen Debuff drauf? Sorry sagt der Priester, wir haben keinen Paladin in der Gruppe.

Priester ist die einzige Klasse auf die man in einem Raid nicht verzichten kann (Naxx25, Ulduar Hodir, etc). Es hies mal bring the player not the class, naja wers glaubt.

Hey heil du mal. Ich bin Shadow. Egal das geht schon.  Nein ich bin dd, basta.....Der Spieler ignoriert euch.

usw.

Würde mich über weitere Priester Geschichten freuen.

lg

Pristus (ja das ist ein Priester - auf lvl70 eingemotttet)


----------



## Fusssi (14. September 2009)

Im Allgemeinen gebe ich dir recht, aber 



Pristus schrieb:


> Hey heil du mal. Ich bin Shadow. Egal das geht schon.  Nein ich bin dd, basta.....Der Spieler ignoriert euch.



ist unfug und kann eigendlich nur von nem DD kommen der keinen Tank oder Heal als Char hat.

Nen Shadow ist genau so wie nen Vergelterpala oder ne Eule nen DD und kein Heal!
Die heilen im notfall wenn der Heal der Gruppe umfällt, alles andere ist schwachsinn.


----------



## painINprogress (14. September 2009)

OMG mehr kann man net sagen!

Immer dieses rumgefelenne über die anderen Klassen von denen man weg genatzt wird, aber egal das geflenne wird ewig weitergehen so war und wird es immer sein bei uns in der "Welt of Flencraft".

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (14. September 2009)

Ich spiel Hunter und Hunter is eindeutig der Unbeliebste. DK will man weingstns noch in den Gruppen haben, über Jäger wird nur müde gelächelt -.- Dabei sind wir super DD! Und ja auch als BM!


----------



## Maine- (14. September 2009)

pala > dk ...

der pala kann den ganzen raid noch nach wunsch buffen ... der todesritter ist nunmal die meist gehasste klasse in wow^^


----------



## Maxam (14. September 2009)

dks wurden so genervt das sie... auser dw aber naja im PvP mögen alle Allys doch die  ************  Blutelfen Palas nicht odeR?

Dk  ist gut und  andes


----------



## Elens (14. September 2009)

und ich idiot hab die 2 unbeliebtesten Klassen auf Level 80 und zwar nur die na toll deswegen mag mich keiner ;-) hätte zu Bc Zeiten als der Pala eh nur Gimp als Vergelter war doch nen Schurken machen sollen heul

ich mach nen schadowpriest zieht mich wer??


----------



## coolcasis (14. September 2009)

Elens schrieb:


> und ich idiot hab die 2 unbeliebtesten Klassen auf Level 80 und zwar nur die na toll deswegen mag mich keiner ;-) hätte zu Bc Zeiten als der Pala eh nur Gimp als Vergelter war doch nen Schurken machen sollen heul
> 
> ich mach nen schadowpriest zieht mich wer??



komm nach teldrassil kannst meinen account haben ^^ habn priest auf 80 mit dual holy und shadow sowie eq undn dk auf 80 dann nochn 75er hunter ^^ *account loswerden will*


----------



## Tang (14. September 2009)

Ich muss immer wieder lachen wenn ich seh wie die Leute so ein hass aufen dk haben ^^ 
Nur weil ihr es nicht schafft im pvp die zu nuken ? jede Klasse kann nen Dk ohne probleme umnuken wenn man weiß wie sry is aber so

dk´s haben eigl nur vortele

können Tanken
können verdammt guten schaden machen im pve 
Pvp waren sie mal op was mittlerweile auc hnicht mehr der fall ist lernt wie ihr eure klasse zu spielen habt und lernt selbst

mimimi dk macht mit euren nur 2000dps und heult das es eine scheiß klasse ist 99% der Leute hier haben nen Dk nichtmal im  end content gespielt und urteilen über sowas ich hasse es 

packt euch selber am kopf nen dk hat mehr fähigkeiten die er brauch im Raid als Hunter/mage/hexer/schurke/pala/dudu/
Ok feral warscheinlich nicht aber die anderen skillungen 

Find es nicht ok eine klasse so im dreck zu stecken die 1. guten raid support bringt  2. guten Raiddmg bringt 


Euch kann man nen Keks am straßenrand stellen wenn ihr ihn mit 1 schlag nicht kaputt geht braucht er nen nerf und ist zu imba 

lachhaft leute einfach nur lachhaft


----------



## lolGER61095 (14. September 2009)

Dk


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Ich habe 2 80er DKs xD und hab trotzdem DK ausgewählt!

....die meisten habens einfach verdient gehasst zu werden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK den letzten und härtesten Fail verstehen nur DKs, das Siegel gibt es nur für Marken(somit hatt er sich das bewust geholt) und ist für *JEDE *skillung das schlechteste! 
...da is es klar das son _Skiller _mitt dem besten Trinket ingame rumrennt ^_^
Is halt immer so, wer am wenigsten Ahnung hatt... bekommt den Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (14. September 2009)

Ich kann garnit Voten 0.o

entweder liegt es daran das ich voll trunken mir mal zum xten mal sonen schwachsinniges thema antue..oder mein Chrome is kaputt..ich denke eher keines von beiden =P

Aber DK sind eh nur zum twinken gut...

edit: Das Bildchen über mir is einfach nur Genial ^^ genau das erwarte ich von Doofesritter Randoms , deren Main nen 0815 Hunter is 

Danke Dir für die Mühen dieses epische Photo zu erstellen !


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Jeder kreuzt zwei Klassen an:
> 1. Den DK
> 2. Die Klasse die ihn im pvp umnatzt.


Falsch. Ich habe einfach nur jede angekreuzt die ich nicht spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> dadale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es ist sehr frueh, und ich kann etwas uebersehn haben, aber ist er wirklich richtig gesockelt? 

Mein verschlafener blick ist sich nicht sicher, ob er er jetzt die hexe verbrennen darf oder nicht.


----------



## Arthashand (14. September 2009)

Kommt schon Dks sin tot ich spiel mein weil sie in pvp nur wegen  den lowies den die sind unbeliebter im av ich hasse palas den die killn euch doch immer aber nicht die dks kommt schon sie sind doch ok abwechslung aber wie ohr meint palas hasse ich wegen ihrer bubble !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im kill the pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (14. September 2009)

Oh man Alle die Dk´s Genommen haben sind nur neidhamme,Kinderl und jene welche die keine ahnung von dieser Klasse haben.Ihr habt dort nur ein Häckchen Gemacht weil ich ihr im Dps immer erlegen seit oder es net schaft im Pvp gegen einen anzukommen.

Aber Falss euch mal wieder ein pala im pvp umhaut oder ihr wie ein Bekloppter auf einen Draufhaut und er dank seiner Blase und selbsheal net Down geht,denkt an diese Abstimmung.


----------



## Proto41 (14. September 2009)

Dks sind bei vielen einfach nur unbeliebt,

weil sehr viele Leute nicht wissen wie man richtig mit dem Dk umgeht und zu was er alles im stande ist.

Zudem sind viele einfach nur negativ eingestellt ihm gegenüber, 

weil der Dk ja "die Imba Heldenklasse" ist, die alles in den Popo geschoben bekommt.

Und das stinkt vielen Leuten einfach.

Spielt selbst dk lest euch ein wenig durch die Spielmechanik und einigen wird er sicher auch gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Alle die sagen, alle Dks wären Noobs sind es mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst.




So far


----------



## Artherk (14. September 2009)

Paladine und deren untotes gegenstück der dk
zuerst zu den paladinen.. die heulen jetz seit anfang von wow rum... wir können keinen schaden machen...ping blizz schiebt ihnen das in den a...
wir können nich heilen.. ping blizz lässt sie gut heilen
wir können nich tanken ... ping auch das geht...
wir werden zu schnell getötet--- ping ping ping gottesschild viel damage selfheal und die dickste rüstung.. und heulen immer noch.. na merkt ihr was?


----------



## Kingsbeer (14. September 2009)

Also ich kann mich nur der Masse anschließen.... 
absolut der deathknight
Ich war letzt mit meiner twink hexe ma fix naxx 10er mit einer nich gaaanz so guten grp, und hatten so nen strange blood dk dabei, der bei jedem 2ten boss ein oder zweimal fett AGGRO INCOMING!!!!!!! ins ts gebrüllt hat, und sich dann vor kel verzogen hat...
ich weiß nicht, aber es ich glaube die klasse lässt in manchen leuten ihre Ar*** Seite aufleben...

Wenn blizz was gegen das tank problem machen will, dann nerft bitte den dk schön weiter, bis er als dd nur noch in durotar gänseblümchen pflücken kann, danke^^


glaub es hackt...

Kingsbeer

Ps: da ich nur im PvE bereich tätig bin find ich schurken und palas gar ned os schlimm, ich freumich immer über sdw^^


----------



## Acazu (14. September 2009)

*vote* for schurke besonders kleine häßliche Gnome *würg*

als Hexer im pvp meist eh keine chance weil man im  dauerstun ist, da nutzt auch das beste trinket nix.....

und wenn ich so überlege palas und evtl dudus

palas weil bubble gedöhns und son müll. lernt zu kämpfen btw und ned immer bubble heal und weiter. keine andere klasse kann dass, und die tragen nun schon platte wozu noch ne bubble.... und nein priester bubble zählt ned weil sie bei weitem ned so viel absorbiert und weil sie stoffies sind

dk´s find ich gut, mir macht mein Flauschy spaß^^
todesgriff und eisketten sind im pvp einfach unabdingbar wenn jäger meinen sich zurückzuziehen oder magier sich wegblinzeln oder auch dudus oder schamis in reisegestalt denken sie wären schnell XP


----------



## Lanatir (14. September 2009)

Also die Klasse die ich nicht ausstehen kann ist der Schurke. Das liegt daran das fast alle Schurken pvp-geil sind und mir pvp total auf den Sack geht. 
Ständig wird man von diesen Jungs unaufgefordert zum Duell gebeten, dann hüpfen die rum als hätten sie sich 17 Flummis anal eingeführt und wenn man versucht ihnen zu verstehen zu geben das man kein interesse hat, ihr virtuelles Ego zu streicheln wird man beleidigt. Furchtbar.


----------



## Onyx79 (14. September 2009)

BTW: Ich wette alle die DK angekreuzt haben, haben trotz allem mind. einen bis zur Scherbenwelt gespielt^^
[/quote]


Ja, angefangen hab ich einen. Jetzt ist der mein Banktwink. Für mich ist die Klasse Sinnlos.


----------



## Neroxan (14. September 2009)

Ich versteh die ganze "scheiß DK" Sache nicht,...wenn ich bei mir auf dem Server schau wer online ist und sich in Dala tummelt, dann sind des WESENTLICH mehr Palaá als DK´s.
Und die Rolle als DD oder Tank kann auch er sehr gut übernehmen,....und wenn die ganzen DK-Hater sagen er wurde sooo generft, dann wartet mal ab der Tag kommt noch wo alle wieder schreien,...LOL der DK ist soooo OP ;((


----------



## Sheana (14. September 2009)

Ich würde mal behaupten jede Klasse die schlecht gespielt wird von ihrem Besitzer ist unebliebt.
Des weiteren solltest du nicht auf Grund von "Wir brauchen Tank/Heiler"-Mimimimimi der Leute eine Supportklasse erstellen, insofern es dir keinen Spass macht ist die investierte Zeit umsonst. Sowieso ist dieser Mangel an Brecher und Heiler von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. Du solltest spielen was dir gefällt auch wenn du denkst: "OLLOLOLO DK IST SCHON 55 UND HAT EIN LEUCHTENDES SCHWERT! LOL N1! UND HAT FREEWEAPONENCHANT!!11++" und auf jedenfall auf einem PVP Realm spielen ;-)

Am besten nimmst du jene Klasse die kombiniert mit ihrer Rasse am meisten Sinn macht:
stampfende Taurenschurken oder Gnomenkrieger machen sehr viel Sinn...
Und nicht vergessen: Es gibt jetzt Axtschurken.
Und hast du keine Ahnung was spielen, spiel eine Hybridenklasse à la Druide.

So far...


----------



## xx-elf (14. September 2009)

Echt traurig wie einseite viele hier Argumentieren.

Pala = Bubble = doof

Falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist haben andere Klassen, ähnlich wie der Paladin ziemlich starke Fähigkeiten, so dass sie im pvp nicht "automatisch" den Kürzeren ziehen müssen.

Ganz ehrlich wer einen Pala im pvp nicht besiegt und sich damit rauswindel: " äähm bubble, handauflegen = keine Chanche." kann um es mal deutlich zu sagen seine Klasse halt nicht gut spielen.

Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten einen pala im pvp zu besiegen (wie ich selbst feststellen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Sei es nun Schurke = Verschwinden und warten bis die Bubble weg ist, Hexer Leerwandler beschwören = opfern und schaden absorbieren bis bubble weg ist etc.

Also lasst bitte das gewhine, der einzige Ort wo kein Balancing herrscht ist Arena und da sind paladine als Vergelter ganz bestimmt nicht Op.

Mfg 
xx-elf


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. September 2009)

Ich hasse:

Druiden - Scheiss Bär und Baum, OP!
Hexenmeister - Dämonenzirkel LOL OP!!!!!!
Jäger - Noobklasse nr. 1!
Krieger - nc!!!111
Magier - Die sheepen immer rofl!!
Paladin - Ach du heilige Scheisse!
Priester - Ist schwul!!
Schamane - Totems, lmao!
Schurke - Die stealthen immer!!!!
Todesritter - Sooooo was von OP!!!


Ich glaube, ihr wisst was ich meine... =)
Vorsicht, mein Beitrag enthält möglicherweise Spuren von Sarkasmus!


----------



## Klirk (14. September 2009)

Mann muss doch von PVE und PVP unterscheiden können.

Der DK macht im PVE und anständigem EQ sehr viel spass. Dass der im PVP so gehasst wird kann man nachvollziehen. Jedoch ist es als PVEler ziemlich nervig dass der DK immer wieder gepatcht wird weil er im PVP zu gut ist.

Fakt ist : Der DK ist im PVE nicht mehr wegzudenken als Tank sowie auch als DDler und wer weis wie er zu spielen ist hat mir der Klasse richtig fun.

DK's an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

SohnDerNacht schrieb:


> Hiho, ich spiele nun schon seit einem Jahr kein WoW mehr, möchte aber bald wieder damit anfangen.
> Daher wollte ich mal wissen was so die im Moment unbeliebtesten Klassen sind und ganz wichtig auch WARUM ihr findet, dass diese Klasse nicht beliebt ist.




Frohes neues!

Also... ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich eine bestimmte Klasse wirklich hasse. Da ich kein PVP mache sind meine Aussagen nur auf PVE bezogen. In meinen Gruppen ist eigentlich jede Klasse willkommen. Die Einzige Klasse, die ich ungern mitnehme sind Schurken. Der Grund liegt darin, dass sie für die Gruppe oder auch den Raid leider keinen Support bieten können. Deswegen bevorzuge ich lieber Klassen, die der Gruppe auch einen Buff spendieren können.

Was PVE angeht, bin ich dem DK jetzt nicht so negativ gegenüber eingestellt. Sicher... es gibt DK's die beschissen gespielt werden, aber das liegt ja am Spieler, der hinter dem Char sitzt. In meiner Gilde gibt es 2 Kumpels, die ihre DK's auch wirklich gut spielen können und die nehme ich auch gerne mit!

Naja... das ist soweit meine bescheidene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## FonKeY (14. September 2009)

definitiv todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......ich selbst habe aus prinzip keinen dk.....denn schließlich laufen schon genug davon herum!


vor einem jahr hätten die schurken noch deutlich schlechter abgeschnitten da sie entweder unsichtbar sind oder einen betäuben und stunnen, jedoch nerven paladine heutzutage mehr.....unverwundbar im kampf ...das ist ja wie cheaten...instant fulll heal .....fehlt nur noch ein schlag der einen instant umhaut

daher spiel einen druide magier oder schmananen


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

Im Prinzip kann jede Klasse die blödeste sein. 

Ich spiele einen DK und einen Priester. Ich spiele mit denen hauptsächlich PvE, gehe also Raids, aber aufm BG und inner Arena machen die trotzdem Spaß. Ich persönlich mag am wenigstens Schurken@PvE. Support von Schurken ist traurig, mal abgesehen vom Schurkenhandel, und bei mir aufm Server machen mal mindestens 7/10 Schurken keinen Schaden. Ich nehme auch nur 1 oder 2 ausgewählte Schurken mit wenn ich Ini oder Raids gehe. Rnd auf keinen Fall. Da ist die Chance, das sie zu wenig schaden machen, viel zu groß. Mal abgesehen davon das es 1-2 tasten faceroller sind, diejeder spielen könnte - was ja auch offentlich getan wird^^.

Das der DK unbeliebt ist, wundert mich nicht. Ich gestehe, ich wählte ihn weil er bereits auf lvl 55 war und mit beendigung der Startquests direkt in die Scherbenwelt konnte. Ich bin lvl-faul, das gebe ich zu. Ich finds langweilig zu leveln. Aber ich möchte euch dringend davon abraten, DK's alle als inkompetenz, unskilled, etc anzusehen. Ich behaupte von mir, ich kann meinen DK spielen. Ich mache 3k DPS an der DPS Puppe und das nur mir Horn des Winters. Als Tank hat er 32.036 Leben und tankt Ulduar wie nichts. Und grade bei Ignis, mal im ernst, gibts da einen bessere Add-Tank?
Und das Priesterheiler sowieso die geilsten sind brauche ich ja nicht zu erwähnen. Geiler Support, geile Buffs und dazu noch sehr gute MT und Grp-heal Möglichkeiten. Kein anderer Heiler kann so effektiv heilen wie der Priester. Punkt. Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devide86 (14. September 2009)

verstehe nicht wieso die leute es den palas nicht gönnen zumindest nicht den die lange ihre damals noch allie palas gelvlt haben damit nonate verbacht haben weil es halt solo schwer war und dan mit ca lvl 50 gemerkt haben "omg ich hab die schlechteste klasse" aber dan war es zu spät zu rerollen ^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Und das Priesterheiler sowieso die geilsten sind brauche ich ja nicht zu erwähnen. Geiler Support, geile Buffs und dazu noch sehr gute MT und Grp-heal Möglichkeiten. Kein anderer Heiler kann so effektiv heilen wie der Priester. Punkt. Ende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/halbes sign

Priester sind auf jeden Fall sehr geil und zählen auch bei mir zu den beliebtesten Heilklassen. Neben Priestern sind auf meiner persönlichen Rangliste auch Schamanen ganz weit oben. Da nehmen sich beide nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schamanen haben durch die Totems auch verdammt geilen Support und können auch mit Gruppen-Heilung dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

P.S.: Sorry für diesen Offtopic-Post ^^ .


----------



## Faransol (14. September 2009)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> oahhh...
> 
> wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen threads ?



Dann eröfne DU doch einen sinnvollen Thread

btT: Ich hab Pala angekreutzt obwohl ich sie im PvP meist umhaue (ja auch als schurke) mag ich sie einfach nicht, Wahrscheinlich liegts an dem grellen licht das sie umgibt xD

und den Dk mag ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. Hab mal einen gespielt bis lvl 56 xD aber macht halt nicht so viel spass wie schami und rogue


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2009)

naja Palas im PvP

haben PvE-Klamotten an u sind dank Bubbel die ewig hält nicht down zubekommen u aus dem Dauerstunn kommt man nicht raus

Druiden im PvE hab ich nix gegen sie top Heal u Top Tank aber im PvP ist meine Mana Schneller alle als sie HP verlieren


----------



## Duides (14. September 2009)

Also ehrlich ma leute...

des is irgendwie lustig an zusehen die umfrage^^ die klassen die eigentlich am gefährlichsten in pvp sind mag jeder ( priest, schami, hexer )
also ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Tank/heal pala und mich verwunderts das die leute sich imma noch beschweren.... anfangs beschweren sich alle " jaaa palas machen kein dmg die müssense ma pushn...." nu ja die sind zu krank nerf nerf nerf .... leute echt ma wir könn doch au nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zudem jede klasse hat vor und nachteile z.b Shurke kann stealth aba nicht healen   preister kann healen hält nicht so viel aus     kriga kan auch nit healen kann aba was aushalten wenn ihr findet das die andern klassen op sind  dann zockt die doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oda erstellt euchn gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pala powerrrrrrr hrrrrrrr


aso... ich selbst als tank pala hab probs. mit dks in pvp rest naja bissle booring überlebe meist so lange bis andere komm^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (14. September 2009)

Mich wunderts das so viele den Paladin gewählt haben obwohl ich bisher in jedem Random Raid gehört hab, dass Paladin ein MUSS ist ... glaub auch eher die meisten Stimmen für den "Retri" Paladin 8)

Nunja, ich hab für den ollen DK gestimmt ... gut, einige können den Spielen sind aber nur sehr wenige ... 90% der DK Spieler versuchen den zu rallen oder drücken iwelche tasten, hauptsache Krankheiten sind aktiv.


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hab für den ollen DK gestimmt ... gut, einige können den Spielen sind aber nur sehr wenige ... 90% der DK Spieler versuchen den zu rallen oder drücken iwelche tasten, hauptsache Krankheiten sind aktiv.



Muss ich dir leider recht geben. Es ist auch schwer DK kollegen zu finden, mit denen man sich über skillungen, erfahrungen, tricks, etc austauschen kann. schon beim ersten satz reicht es dann mal wieder. "ach quark, als DK brauchst du keine rota, nimm einfach das wo keine abklingzeit is"...und schon bin ich bedient. Sehr oft sehe ich auch DK die keine Glyphen drin haben. Ich glaube, das ist die klasse mit dem wenigsten glyphenverbrauch/person....traurig :S
ich zähle mich einfach mal zu denen, die es können^^. eigenlob stinkt, ja...aber is so^^. ich beschäftige mich mit dem char, hab viele skillungen getestet, so oft glyphen getauscht, ständig neu gesockelt, ständig neue rotas probiert...bla bla bla

aber ich bleibe dabei, schurken sind @pve am unnützesten^^

@Prototyp_Gottes:
Stimmt, recht haste. Am besten noch die Kombi Schamane/Priester im Raid. Schwer imba! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (14. September 2009)

Ganz einfach Paladine und Dks. Simple Faceroll-Klassen. Brauchst nicht mehr als maximal 4 Tasten und nen bissle Movement...


----------



## Kofineas (14. September 2009)

ich hab einfach die klasse gewählt die mir persönlich vom Spielgefühl am wenigsten zusagt und das ist nun mal der Mage^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (14. September 2009)

naja ich find es ist momentan der todesritter da jeder deppn den ab 58 anfangen kann gibts leider zu viele vond er sorte.

und so schön und nett die klasse auch ist es laufen 99,9% da draussen nur dussel rum mit denen man nix anfangen kann bzw die ihn nicht richtig spiuelen können.

schade um dieses potential dieser klasse die sollten es wieder einführen das nur wer nen lvl 80er hat einen solchen erstellen kann.

oder wenn schon das jeder jede klasse ab 58 anfangen kann dann wäre es evtl ausgeglichen vorrausgesetzt derjenige hat vorher nen lvl 80er oder ne questreihe gemacht oder sowas.

aber nach nem momat oder 2 wäre es auch wieder das man immer und überall die klasse erstellen kann weils wieder gejammer im forum gibt.

naja seis drumm todesritter das verkannte genie mit soviel ungenutzten potential das fast niemand richtig beherrscht


----------



## Bobtronic2 (14. September 2009)

Nja wie sich die Dummen Kommentare Frustierter Wir sind zu dumm nen Dk zuspielen und Frustriert net mehr mehr den Längsten zuhaben mal wieder Häufen.

Kinder Kinder macht mal urlaub auf einem Bauernhof und Stellt euch zu den Anderen Ochsen auf die Weide und werdet Reifer.





/vote for Close bevor noch mehr Dummes zeug kommt.


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Ganz einfach Paladine und Dks. Simple Faceroll-Klassen. Brauchst nicht mehr als maximal 4 Tasten und nen bissle Movement...



Lies den Satz nochmal in Ruhe durch und werde dir darüber im klaren, das er unsinnig war^^.

4 Tasten is so quasi der Mittelwert. Was benutzt denn der Mage? Arkanschlag, arkanbeschuss und noch son arkanding. sind 3. ist der deswegen auch ne "faceroll-klasse"? Movement braucht jeder. Ob nun DK oder nicht. Unsinnig dein Comment.
Kaum eine Klasse braucht effektiv mehr als 3-4 Tasten -> in einer Rota. Selfbuffs, trinkets etc aussen vor gelassen. 

Deine "Argumente" machst du quasi dadurch selbst zunichte, da es nicht darauf ankommt, wieviel tasten man drücken muss oder wie viel/wie wenig movement man hat. Es kommt einzig und allein auf den Skill an. Ich erinnere mich an BC Zeiten, da haben die hexer ne zeitlang durch die skillung nur Schattenblitz gecastet. NICHTS anderes. Und trotzdem waren sie ganz weit oben beim dmg. Sind das auch nur "faceroller" oder "movementkrüppel" gewesen?

Überleg dir in zukunft eine bessere argumentation und überleg, bevor du irgendwas postest. "Denken -> schreiben -> nachlesen -> denken -> ggf korrigieren -> nachlesen -> denken -> posten".


----------



## Freakypriest (14. September 2009)

Naja die umfrage ist nett aber vorhersehbar, beim Titel wusste ich schon:

1.DK
2.Pala


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. September 2009)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Ganz einfach Paladine und Dks. Simple Faceroll-Klassen. Brauchst nicht mehr als maximal 4 Tasten und nen bissle Movement...



Spielst du einen Paladin/Todesritter auf der Maximalstufe erfolgreich im PvP-Bereich?

Wenn dem nicht so ist: Überleg dir zuerst, wen du warum schlecht darstellen möchtest!

(Ich spiele keine der beiden Klassen sondern Druide/Schamane)


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

Hm irgendwie ist die Umfrage komisch!

Die Klassen , die jetzt relativ weit vorne liegen, werden doch i.d.R. auch am meisten gespielt, ergo können die doch gar nicht so unbeliebt sein....................^^


----------



## villain (14. September 2009)

war ja klar, dass das wieder in eine "ich-hasse-todesritter-umfrage" endet ...   so sinnlos der thread meiner meinung nach....   solche und ähnliche umfragen gab es schon mehr als einmal


----------



## Duciducduc (14. September 2009)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Ganz einfach Paladine und Dks. Simple Faceroll-Klassen. Brauchst nicht mehr als maximal 4 Tasten und nen bissle Movement...




wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die f halten, leider verstehen es leute imemr nooch nicht das der dk keine faceroll klasse ist, denn wenn du als nen mage vor einem skilled dk stehst wird es schwer genauso iss es mit pala


----------



## villain (14. September 2009)

kurz offtopic: LOL duciducduc - epic chat in deiner signatur... wäre vor lachen fast vom stuhl gefallen....

btt: ja duciducduc.. einige leute schreiben wild los, ohne wirklich einen plan zuhaben.... leider


----------



## Saberclaw (14. September 2009)

Ich hab selbst einen DK von WotLK start an gezockt bis 80 und Naxx gecleart, muss aber dennoch sagen, dass ich von meinen DK-Kollegen größtenteils angenervt war.
Ich habe diese Klasse auf Grund ihrer Mechanik und Dynamik geliebt, vor allem die Zeit der berühmten Spellknightskillung, die ja dann generft wurde, war geil. 
Ich konnte wirklich sagen, dass ich vom DK einiges Verstand und ihn auch spielen konnte, aber wirklich gefühlte 99% der DK-Spieler hatten einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse und nahmen sich dank Tankfähigkeiten in Instanzen, was items angeht, einiges raus um sowhl an DPS als auch an Tank-gear zu kommen.

Vor allem im PvP haben diese Gesellen einige Fähigkeiten um anderen Spielern gehörig auf den Sack zu gehn. Todesgriff, Eisketten, Strangulieren etc...

Fazit: DK suckt, aber macht für einen selbst großen Spaß ihn zu spielen^^


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst einen DK von WotLK start an gezockt bis 80 und Naxx gecleart, muss aber dennoch sagen, dass ich von meinen DK-Kollegen größtenteils angenervt war.
> Ich habe diese Klasse auf Grund ihrer Mechanik und Dynamik geliebt, vor allem die Zeit der berühmten Spellknightskillung, die ja dann generft wurde, war geil.
> Ich konnte wirklich sagen, dass ich vom DK einiges Verstand und ihn auch spielen konnte, aber wirklich gefühlte 99% der DK-Spieler hatten einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse und nahmen sich dank Tankfähigkeiten in Instanzen, was items angeht, einiges raus um sowhl an DPS als auch an Tank-gear zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Wobei der DK nur für die suckt, die ihn nicht selber spielen (können) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten /sign


----------



## Mordon (14. September 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst einen DK von WotLK start an gezockt bis 80 und Naxx gecleart, muss aber dennoch sagen, dass ich von meinen DK-Kollegen größtenteils angenervt war.
> Ich habe diese Klasse auf Grund ihrer Mechanik und Dynamik geliebt, vor allem die Zeit der berühmten Spellknightskillung, die ja dann generft wurde, war geil.
> Ich konnte wirklich sagen, dass ich vom DK einiges Verstand und ihn auch spielen konnte, aber wirklich gefühlte 99% der DK-Spieler hatten einfach keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse und nahmen sich dank Tankfähigkeiten in Instanzen, was items angeht, einiges raus um sowhl an DPS als auch an Tank-gear zu kommen.
> 
> ...



geb ich dir auch vollkommen recht
zocke selber nen DK und ganz ehrlich gesagt das mit den 99% stimmt auch. Ich kenns so aus meiner gilde das wir für unseren 10 Ulduar raid nen DD suchen ind der gilde und dan melden sihc meistens die grün blau equipten. Das wäre ja nicht so schlimmm wenn sie wenigstens ne anständige Rotation und ne gute skillung haben.

Trotzdem das ich den DK spiele hab ich für den DK gestimmt weil er von zu vielen Spielern gespielt wird und von den meisten auch nicht gut genug gespielt wird, weil sich 99% von denen sich nicht mit der Klasse beschäftigen.


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

wow is schon fasszenierend das alle scheinbar guten DKs selber DK hasser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wow is schon fasszenierend das alle scheinbar guten DKs selber DK hasser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wundert dich das? der dk an sich wird nur abgewertet weil es so viele vollspasten gibt die den ruf ruinieren und noch mehr vollspasten gibt, die whiner und mimosen sind die kein plan von nichts haben :/


----------



## Abrox (14. September 2009)

Warum is bei mir der Todesritter unbeliebt?

3% der Todesritter-Spieler können diesen auch spielen.

Todesritter nehmen wir auch keine mehr auf. Neben Paladinen die meiste Stufe 80 Klasse bei uns in der Gilde.


----------



## nostal (14. September 2009)

Ich kann DKs vor allem im PVP überhaupt nicht ab.

Die haben 2 Silence,
verlangsamen,
Shild,
mega Selfheal,
Pets
und nicht zu vergessen das Herziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach einfach zu krass


----------



## Milkoh (14. September 2009)

Ich habe auch DK gewählt. Aus einem einfachen Grund: 

Entweder ich habe immer nur Pech, oder es gibt nur Graupen DKs. Ja wirklich. Ich mache fast nur PVE (PvP nur mal so halbherzig), aber immer wenn wir einen DK in der Gruppe oder im Schlachtzug haben, kann man sichersein, wenn es schiefläuft ist der DK schuld. 

Es gibt sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen (die stehen  dann auf meiner Friendsliste) aber der Großteil ist einfach nur schlecht. Hier ein typisches DK Beispiel:

Sonntag Morgens ich fliege tapfer ein paar daiyli Questen ab, als mich ein Typ anschwätzt ob ich Lust habe auf HdB Hero (dayli Hero) 
Ich antworte mit der Frage ob er Tank sei, seine Antwort nein aber er könnte umskillen. Mir schwante schon nichts gutes... aber nunja. Dann kam die Frage wo der Portstein sei ... O.O

Irgendwie füllte sich die Gruppe, und er skillte um. Als kleiner dummer Priester schaute ich zunächst mal nach seinen HPs in Tank Skillung... die hatten sich wirklich von 20 auf 21k nach oben bewegt. Wieder schwante mir nichts gutes und ich fragte nach seiner Verteidigung. Seine Antwort war 409. Nunja. Wir wiesen ihn darauf hin, dass er damit keine Hero tanken kann. Er meinte er hätte den Character schon seit 1(!) Jahr auf 80 und er wäre da schon mal gewesen. 

Nunja wir fanden einen anderen Tank ebenfalls DK (man merkte sofort am Auftreten der weiss was er tut) und es ging los (mit dem kleinen DK im Schlepp der wieder DAMAGE machen durfte)

Ende der ini: Unser kleiner DK hatte sagenhafte 500DPS geschafft, quengelte kurz vor Loken er müsse Essen (dann doch nicht) und hat sich natürlich auch 2 mal verwürfelt ... (naja keiner von den anderen brauchte da Zeug raus... war nur wegen Splitter) 


Alles in allem: DKs lieber nicht. Nicht wenn ich sie als heilen soll. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die sind mehr als selten. Die Breite MAsse ist irgendwie Brain AFK 

Milkoh


----------



## Mäuserich (14. September 2009)

Ich habe mal Schurke und Todesritter angegeben. Das liegt nicht daran das ich hier alle über einen Kamm scheren will, sondern einfach daran das ich bei den beiden Klassen in letzter Zeit die grössten "Totalaussetzer" hatte (Thema: Random unter 800 DPS aber große Klappe). 

Besagte Klassen lade ich auch ohne Vorbehalte in Gruppen, der Großteil spielt zumindest immer noch passabel das es für z.B. ne hero locker ausreicht und ab und an hat man mal auch echt gute Leute dabei.


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Archpriest schrieb:


> wundert dich das?


Nö ^^ deshalb auch 


TheGui schrieb:


> ....die meisten habens einfach verdient gehasst zu werden!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

Naja, Nach DKs kommen meiner Meinung nach direkt Retri-Palas.
Schurken fallen deswegen weg, weil sie echt abgenommen haben (ich glaube, die früheren Schurken-Deppen haben alle DKs angefangen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Warum DKs? Naja, diese Frage dürfte sich selbst beantworten. JEDER hat einen und nicht jeder hat sich die zugegebenermaßen schwammigen Tooltips und so durchgelesen. Die Skillbäume sind ziemlich ähnlich, die spells heißen alle irgendwie gleich....
Am besten sind die DK-DDs die immer TOd und Verfall setzen...1.: lächerlich wenig schaden...2.: MAcht eher aggro als sonstwas, also hört auf, euch zu beschweren, wenn ihr dann aggro zieht. Warum 3 Runen verschwenden für lausigen Schaden? Naja, egal. Es gibt nunmal leider seeehr viele DKs und die meisten davon DDs und viele davon sind wandelnde Item-Mülleimer, da sie weit unter dem Schaden bleiben, den sie machen könnten. Ich fühle mich mit meinem Tank-DK immer ein wenig in der Situation, mich rechtfertigen bzw beweisen zu müssen, um zu zeigen, dass ich kein BRain-AFK-Ey,lol-Kiddie bin...

Und Retri Palas: naja, aus mehreren Gründen. 1.: PvP gg Retris ist einfach lächerlich...und darüber will ich auch gar nicht mehr diskutieren, weil alle Retris ähnlich rumheulen wie früher nur schurken...wenn ihr mit eurem Faceroll-Char auch nciht zurecht kommt, dann hört auf oder einfach mal L2P!! Egal...im PvE hat es einen anderen Grund, warum sie mir auf die Nüsse gehen...Palas - anscheinend, da sie für die IMBA-Roxx0r-eylol, crit!-Kiddies interessant geworden sind - sind offenbar nicht mehr in der lage, ordentlich zu buffen. Erstens muss man palas oft an der hand nehmen, bis sei endlich mal das richtige, wenn überhaupt buffen und endlich der letzte Heiler keinen SdM mehr hat...und sobald mehr als ein Pala im Raid ist, ist es eh vorbei, das überfordert unsere allseits beliebten Holy-BÜchsen endgültig. Wenn man das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, sich wneigstens PallyPower runterladen? Quatsch, addons runterladen macht keinen DÄMITSCH...Und den Pala ähnlich gewinnbringend einsetzen wie sie es könnten, tun auch nur wenige Palas.

Klingt sehr verallgemeinernd, ich kenne auch von jeder Klasse Top-Gegenbeispiele, nur häufen sich solche Erfahrungen einfach..^^
Es ist nur einfach so, dass sich die Trottel immer in den Klassen tummeln, die im Moment Blizzards Lieblinge sind, das ist zwangsläufig so. Deppen suchen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes bzw wollen halt in WoW immer prinzipielle OP sein. Wenn nun irgendwann Magier völlig OP werden, wird das die nächste Deppenklasse. ODer welche klasse auch immer.^^


----------



## Velias (14. September 2009)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Alles in allem: DKs lieber nicht. Nicht wenn ich sie als heilen soll. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die sind mehr als selten. Die Breite MAsse ist irgendwie Brain AFK
> 
> Milkoh



Das hat aber nix mit dem DK an sich zu tun.
DK ist halt keine zu komplizierte Klasse, im Sinne von "sich noobig anstellen und trotzdem nicht immer sterben müssen", wie alle Plattenträger und ziehen deswegen mehr Publikum an --> mehr DKs = mehr die ihn "nicht richtig beherrschen" wie man so schön sagt ^^

Wer wirklich keine Ahnung hat von dem was er da tut, der vergeigt es mit jeder anderen Klasse auch. Unterschiedlich ist hingegen das auftreten.

Gruppe A hat nix drauf und gibts zu
Gruppe B hat nix drauf aber versuchts sich nicht anmerken zu lassen ^^
Gruppe C hat nix drauf hält sich aber für die neuen ProGamer
Gruppe D hat's drauf und muss das auch jedem mitteilen
Gruppe E hat's drauf und versuchts sich nicht anmerken zu lassen ^^

Leider immer wieder zu sehen...
Jemand skillt/equipt/macht was, das nicht nach dem üblichen Effizienz Schema F (das schon siebenundzwölfzig mal ins forum gepostet wurde) ausgerichtet ist und wird dafür verpöhnt. Immer wieder heisst es "du beherrschst deine Klasse nicht richtig" oder "du bist falsch geskillt" nur weil einige meinen das RICHTIG immer 100% erfolg sein muss.

Ich z.b. zocke gerne und wenns geht auch viel aber meistens kommts nicht mehr so oft dazu, also rücke ich mehr in die Casual Ecke. Ich habe meinen geliebten Feral Druiden und für die Abwechslung nebenher einen DK, der mir persönlich spass macht aber den ich mit 100% iger Gewissheit nicht beherrsche weil ich ihn viel zu selten Spiele (und ihn ziemlich verskillt habe - ein Leben für den Ghul ^^). Ich hab schon mit den blauen PVE Sachen  Arena gespielt =D und gehe heutzutage mit dem PVP Equip ab und zu in ne InI - was zwar völlig uneffizient ist, aber sich darin begründet das ich keine Zeit habe mir ständig 4 Equips aktuell zu halten. Aber sollte ich ihn deswegen nicht spielen? Wieso? Mir machts ja Spass - ich muss lediglich so fair sein und die Gruppe mit der ich mich in eine Hero stürzen will vorher warnen. Es gibt immer wieder welche die es nicht stört (hebt ja auch irgendwie die herausforderung ^^).

Leider gibt es aber auch immer wieder Leute, die meinen, alle müssten so spielen wie sie oder wie die masse und verschonen einen auch nicht mit ungefragten Tipps. Beispiel: Ich stand bei den Arena Händlern in Dalaran, da whispert mich ein mir gänzlich Unbekannter an um mir, gespickt mit diversen LOLs, klar zu machen , das ich völlig falsch gesockelt habe... ähh ja... das ist so ein Fremdschäm-Augenblick ... im TS brach sofort schallendes Gelächter aus, darüber was das für ein Honk sein muss, wenn er nichts anderes zu tun hat als ungefragt auf diese abfällige art klugzuscheissen.

In Instanzen , Raids und Schlachtfeldern versteh ich ja noch das der Erfolg von der Gemeinsamen Leistung abhängt und deswegen auch darauf geachtet wird was die einzelnen Spieler machen, aber Beleidigungen und/oder das lustig machen über Spieler die da halt ein defizit haben, ist (oh wer hätte es gedacht) nicht konstruktiv und hilfreich. Ich denke nicht das die alle keine Hilfe haben wollen, die Frage ist immer nur wie man sie "anbietet"

Diese Wertung ist in der tat für die Füsse weil wie schon jemand sagte jeder den DK und die Klasse die ihn immer wieder im PVP erlegt, nominieren wird. Das heisst aber trotzdem nicht das ein DK kein Spass macht - muss  nun mal wirklich jeder für sich selbst austesten. Ich liebe nichts so wie meinen druiden und das wird sich wohl so schnell nicht mehr ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (14. September 2009)

Grüße,

Todesritter / Dk ist die unbeliebteste Klasse.
Warum ?!

Weil es sehr viele davon gibt, und mit AoE (kA wies heißt) irre aggro ziehen und dann rumheulen, warum se aggro haben, öfters auch extrem nervtötend (gibt auch nette ^.^)
Ansonsten immer verwürfeln (ausversehen -.-') und ansonsten
Als Tank mitgehen obwohl man DD is (mit DD equip etc)
DMG im Keller.
Und ansonsten immer am rummeckern
z.B.: Fährst ja nur 1k DpS! 
(obwohl der Dk so oder so weniger fährt *lol*)


MfG Al_x


----------



## cortez338 (14. September 2009)

Also ich hab mal Pala genommen mag die einfach nicht. Aber warum mögt ihr keine DKs ??? Sind super DD und gute TAnks hab ich auch schon massenhaft gesehen.


----------



## Esda (14. September 2009)

Ich hab Pala und Dk genommen; DKs (wie fast alle andern anscheinend auch) weil ich oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Paladin ist ähnlich, nur kommt bei den Freunden noch dazu, dass sie öfter tierisch arrogant sind und ihr grauenhaftes Power-Rangers-Auftreten - auch wenn sie nichts dafür können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Sind super DD und gute TAnks hab ich auch schon massenhaft gesehen.



dann bist du einer der glücklichen, die nur dk's mit skill erleben. ich wünsche dir, rein aus lernzwecken, mal einen rnd dk der nichts drauf hat. dann weißt du, wieso wir so runtergemacht werden. und ich garantiere dir, du wirst dann auch meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und du wirst lernen, gute dk's zu schätzen =)


----------



## todielfi (14. September 2009)

warum immer dk?°° so imba sind wir auch wieder nich°_° mein absoluter antifavorit ist der hexenmeister weil ichs sie nich abkann XDmit ihrem dulle dauer fear °_°


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Weil es sehr viele davon gibt, und mit AoE (kA wies heißt) irre aggro ziehen und dann rumheulen, warum se aggro haben
> Ansonsten immer verwürfeln (ausversehen -.-')


fürs ausversehen kan man ja jetz 2 Stunden traden.

Naja DnD Erzeugt zusatz Aggro aber solange der DK in Blutpräsi rumrennt sollte das kein Problem darstellen. An mopgruppen ist es auch nciht verkehrt DnD zu nutzen.

Kleine Einsicht in die DK *AOE Rotation!* 

-ein Ziel das möglichst viel aushält (da es über 3sek leben muss!) aussuchen

-Eisige Berührung draufklatschen (Krankheit Nr.1)
1/6 Runen
-Seuchenstoß draufhauen (Kranheit nr.2)
2/6 Runen
-Pestilenz Nutzen (Die Krankheiten vom Target verteilen sich auf die umliegenden NPCs)
3/6 Runen
-Tod und Verfall nutzen (verbraucht allerdings 3 Runen was es nur bei großen Gruppen sinvoll macht)
6/6 Runen
-Runenwandlung nutzen! (setzt 1 Runen CD zurück und macht daraus eine Todesrune)
5/6 Runen
-Siedendes Blut nutzen (Richtet an jedem NPC um den DK Schaden + Extraschaden für jede auf dem Ziel befindliche Krankheit an)
6/6 Runen

...Puh, das wars! Ganze *->6<-* Knöpfe um das maximum an AOE rauszuholen, nich schlecht das mitt nem Gesicht auf der Tastatur zu schaffen!

Jetz ma die AOE Rotation anderer Klassen die keine "faceroller" sind

Die Rota des Magiers

Blizzard
Blizzard
Blizzard
...

Die des Schurken

Dolchfächer
Dolchfächer
Dolchfächer
...

Die des Paladins

Göttlicher Sturm
Göttlicher Sturm
Göttlicher Sturm
...
Die des Priesters (uh ein level aufwendiger)

Gedankenexplossion
Dot Dot Dot
Gedankenexplossion
Dot Dot Dot
Gedankenexplossion
Dot Dot Dot
...

Die des Hexer

Saat
Feuerregen
Saat
Feuerregen
Saat
Feuerregen
...


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal Pala genommen mag die einfach nicht. Aber warum mögt ihr keine DKs ??? Sind super DD und gute TAnks hab ich auch schon massenhaft gesehen.




Weil DKs das zwar sein KÖNNEN, aber in 90% der Fälle einfach nicht sind..^^

Allein schon, wenn ich schreibe "Range-DDs für Raid gesucht", bekomme ich unter Garantie mindestens 3-4 Whispers von DKs, die schreiben "inv!" und wenn ich einfach keine lust habe, ihnen zurückzuschreiben, aus offensichtlichen Gründen, nerven sie mich dauernd mit..."ey lol, was is, wo bleibt der inv??"" etc..es gibt dinge, die erfordern keine antwort..

Und in dieser Art geht es immer. Und wenn ich mir ihre AUsrüstung anschau, ist das die nächste Unverschämtheit. Crap, net verzaubert und die hälfte PvP-Müll. Aber letzteres teilen sie sich mit anderen Klassen. Was mich zum nächsten Problem führt: selbst gearcheck macht oft keinen Sinn mehr, wenn leute mit ihrem roxx0r-Equip nix anzufangen wissen..oO
Da schau ich mir nen DK an, der mich fragt, ob sein equip passt und antworte: "Naja, wenn du deine Rotation, bzw deine Prioritäten kennst, dürfte der scahden passen" und er fragt nur verständnislos "Meine WAS?" und hat keine ahnung, was ich überhaupt will. An diesem Punkt wusste ich, wie derjenige seinen Charakter spielt. Skillung per Salzstreuer oder von nem anderen Char kopiert und ansonsten Faceroll oder /random /cast randomized_Button_Spell (wenn es sowas gäbe*g*). DESWEGEN mag niemand DKs..*g*


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich...Tod und Verfall macht einfach zu wenig Scahden, wenn man bedenkt, dass es 3 Runen kostet. Es ist schlicht und einfach Quatsch und nervt nur. Siedendes Blut etc macht bedeutend mehr Schaden.
Es mag sein, das mit geskillter Subversion (auch die vergessen genügend DKs..oO) die Aggro in Blut-Präsi kein ding sein sollte, AUSSER der lustige DK-DD schmeißt DnD bevor der Tank pullt, aber das is ne andere Geschichte..*g*

Bei DKs schwebt  mein Finger bis ich überzeugt werde, sowieso ständig über dem Kick-Button...ebenso bei Retri-Palas...mag unfair sein, aber ich bin mittlerweile dank der zahlreichen dreisten Vollpfosten in WoW a) nicht mehr so freundlich wie früher b) nicht mehr so geduldig wie früher und sicher nicht mehr so fair. Tut mir leid. ODer auch nicht..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archpriest (14. September 2009)

wobei ich bisher noch keine hexer gesehen habe die Saat benutzen. Vll achte ich da auch nur nicht drauf ~.~
meine freundin wirkt auch immer nur Feuerregen. kein plan ob das falsch ist oder nicht^^

achso, und falls es mal "schnell" gehen soll:

1. TüV
3/6 Runen
2. Siedendes Blut
4/6
3. Blutwandlung
3/6 (eine todesrune)
4. Siedendes Blut
4/6

krass wa?^^

krasse faceroller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Edit war am Werk:
"Ganz ehrlich...Tod und Verfall macht einfach zu wenig Scahden, wenn man bedenkt, dass es 3 Runen kostet. Es ist schlicht und einfach Quatsch und nervt nur. Siedendes Blut etc macht bedeutend mehr Schaden."

da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein...


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Archpriest schrieb:


> Die Edit war am Werk:
> "Ganz ehrlich...Tod und Verfall macht einfach zu wenig Scahden, wenn man bedenkt, dass es 3 Runen kostet. Es ist schlicht und einfach Quatsch und nervt nur. Siedendes Blut etc macht bedeutend mehr Schaden."


jo DnD macht soooooo wenig schaden das der 9k DPS Anub Hero Hardmode World Firstkill DK *Glyphe DnD* drin hatte um AE zu fahren... Und das sicher nicht aus Spaß!

DnD is quasi wie ein AE Dot, einmal gemacht hält es seine zeit und du kannst parallel dazu dein Siedendes Blut machen.


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

Archpriest schrieb:


> wobei ich bisher noch keine hexer gesehen habe die Saat benutzen. Vll achte ich da auch nur nicht drauf ~.~
> meine freundin wirkt auch immer nur Feuerregen. kein plan ob das falsch ist oder nicht^^
> 
> achso, und falls es mal "schnell" gehen soll:
> ...





Ja wenn dir nix dazu einfällt, dann sag auch nix dazu...oO

Naja, die drei Runen, die in der von dir oben beschriebenen Rota ver(sch)wendet werden, hätten in der gleichen Zeit für eisige berührung, seuchenstoß und pestilenz verwendet werden können., das folgende Siedende Blut macht deutlich mehr Schaden. und auf ALLEM zielen ticken 2 Krankheiten. Du willst mir erzählen, dass DnD mehr Schaden macht als das? Aha...Jetzt weiß icha uch, warum ich DK-DDs nicht leiden kann...weil man ihnen erstmal ihre Klasse erklären muss und das kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Bremgor (14. September 2009)

Ich hab den schurken ausgewählt. Ist die Klasse, dich persönlich am meisten hasse weil die einen im dauerstun halten können. Dk´s mag ich eigentlich, zumindest wenn sie sich gut benehmen.


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> hätten in der gleichen Zeit für eisige berührung, seuchenstoß und pestilenz verwendet werden können., das folgende Siedende Blut macht deutlich mehr Schaden.


Wenn du die 2 Krankheiten schon drauf hast und 1x Pest gemacht hasst schauts so aus

Blut [X] [_] Frost [X] [_] Unheilig [X] [_]

Was machst du mitt den Frost und unheiligen Runen?

BB kannst jetz nur 1x machen und dan höchstens nen singeltarget Hardhitt

oder eben DnD.


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

Eigentlich isses mir shitegal, was ihr macht, solangs schaden macht, aber MACHTS! *g*

davon abgesehen bin ich auch IMMER NOCH der MEinung,  dass AoE nur bei wirklich großen Gruppen sinnvoll ist. DnD bei 3 oder 4 Mobs reinzuhauen ist dämlich, genauso wie AoE allgemein. Mein Statement bleibt: FocusDmg ftw..*g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. September 2009)

ich mag eig jede klasse. gimps gibt auch überall.

ich sag nur shamis die wille sockeln. krieger mit agi usw


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich mag eig jede klasse. gimps gibt auch überall.
> 
> ich sag nur shamis die wille sockeln. krieger mit agi usw




DAs beste, was ich je gesehen hab (oder zumindest einer der Favs):

Ein Moonkin (!), der Beweglichkeit auf siener epischen Casterhose hatte, weil....und jetzzt kommts...BEweglickkeit macht criot und crit braucht er als Caster ja.
PRiceless!!


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ein Moonkin (!), der Beweglichkeit auf siener epischen Casterhose hatte, weil....und jetzzt kommts...BEweglickkeit macht criot und crit braucht er als Caster ja.
> PRiceless!!


wenn dir das gefällt dan schau die meine collage an... darunter is auch die Recount aufzeichnung eines Epic DKs der an Koralon 1500 DPS macht.... darunter mitt 30x Tod und verfall und 16x Eisketten!


----------



## -RD- (14. September 2009)

Was haben nur alle gegen den DK? Mir macht er richtig Spass... aber sind wohl primär Leute, die viel PVP machen, welche mit dem DK ein Problem haben.

Meine Stimmen gingen an "Schurke" und "Schamane".

Schurken, weil sie mir einfach nur auf den Geist gehen. Das sind IMO die geborenen Feiglinge. Unsichtbar machen und von hinten zuschlagen. Sehr fair...
Nein, damit kann ich mich absolut nicht identifizieren.

Und Schamanen... naja. IMO einfach eine überflüssige Klasse. Er kann heilen, Schaden machen, zaubern... Aber dafür gibt es IMO Priester, Magier, Jäger, Krieger, usw..

Am liebsten sind mir die Jäger. Danach kommen Todesritter und Paladin. Warum? Weil man mit diesen Klassen auch ohne große Einarbeitung und ausgetüftelte Strategien, Rotationen, etc. schön und relativ entspannt durch die PVE-Welt leveln kann.


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Und Schamanen... naja. IMO einfach eine überflüssige Klasse. Er kann heilen, Schaden machen, zaubern... Aber dafür gibt es IMO Priester, Magier, Jäger, Krieger, usw..




Ehhh, gehts noch? Damit argumentierst du gegen JEDE Hybrid-Klasse...Um deine Argumentation mal gege dich selbst zu wenden: Wozu DKs? Schließlich gibt es Krieger, die können auch tanken und schaden machen. Wozu Paladine? gibt doch Krieger, Priester und Schurken bzw KRieger als DDs...das is doch schwachsinn, hybridklassen einfach zu negieren. Hat da wer das Prinzip von Hybridklassen net verstanden, hm?



-RD- schrieb:


> Am liebsten sind mir die Jäger. Danach kommen Todesritter und Paladin. Warum? Weil man mit diesen Klassen auch ohne große Einarbeitung und ausgetüftelte Strategien, Rotationen, etc. schön und relativ entspannt durch die PVE-Welt leveln kann.



Ja wunderbar, alle BRain-AFK-Klassen..gz! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## advanced08 (14. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> fürs ausversehen kan man ja jetz 2 Stunden traden.
> 
> Naja DnD Erzeugt zusatz Aggro aber solange der DK in Blutpräsi rumrennt sollte das kein Problem darstellen. An mopgruppen ist es auch nciht verkehrt DnD zu nutzen.
> 
> ...



runenwaffeverstärken hast du vergessen ... somit hat man 6 runen womit man nochmal schön draufhauen kann ....

und das DnD wenig schaden macht ist falsch !!

es müssen mindestens 5 mobs da sein und die mobs sollten länger wie 3s leben bei naxx trash kommt man da nicht weit ...


----------



## Syrras (14. September 2009)

Frostchainspammer, das ich das nochmal sehen darf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

nur 37 %.... 
SEHR viel  weniger als bei der letzten umfrage - was schliessen wir daraus?


----------



## Dabow (14. September 2009)

Pala, DK ... ganz klare Sache !


----------



## Sausage (14. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nur 37 %....
> SEHR viel  weniger als bei der letzten umfrage - was schliessen wir daraus?



Die Todesritter spielen CDU?


----------



## Drop-Dead (14. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Die Todesritter spielen CDU?



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






oh der schurke holt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztens war der noch ein ganzes stück unter uns palas


----------



## Syrras (14. September 2009)

Vermutlich wurde irgendwer trotz nerf vom FoK Spam hingerichtet und hat sich per relogg mehrmals darüber ausgevoted...


----------

